# The Ascension RP 2.0: Main RP Thread



## Kinzey (Sep 19, 2010)

*The Ascension*

The heavenly kingdom is in shambles. The lord of the gods, Barsius was killed by his son Thanus, who was also killed in one final defiant act by his father; his siege of the heavens thwarted at the finish line. However, this has left a vacuum for power, not only that but the rules that had been set by Barsius were no longer in effect. The Gods could now interact freely with the humans.

Each God requires aid; complete a task for them and you shall gain a portion of their godly power. The more powerful you become the more challenging the task you shall be given and the more likely you shall gain enough power to Ascend. Ascension will elevate you to the realm of the Gods, there you can try to claim the throne for yourself, or not.

*Oreldan*

Oreldan is a land similar to ancient Greece. The architecture is stone buildings, crowded together in the poorer areas. Above them are grand palaces lived in by Barons and Lords. Above them are grander temples to the Gods - One giant one for the city's main god, and smaller ones for the others.

The weather is hot in summer and mild in winter. The rains come sporadically but there have been times of drought, an extremely bad one occurred last year. The people pray for good crops this year.

The country is really a band of city-states that have more or less decided to stop killing the fuck out of each other, with no true ruler, so there is little to no military. A spine of mountains block passage to the north, while vast seas extend to the south, east and west. Any who sail away or cross the mountains never return. Is there something past these areas I'm saving for a future arc? Or am I just trying to keep people in the country? You never know...

The geography is of one very large mainland where 95% of the population live. There are small islands that are accessible by boat but travel there is not recommended unless it is urgent. The islands are inhabited by creatures that were once human but are no longer. They are cursed in some form or another by the Gods and despite their plight have great and unusual abilities. If they are encountered, one must speak with them with the utmost of care, for facing their wrath is something that few have walked away from. However, cure them of their curses and you may be rewarded. Beware the wrath of the god who made them so, however.

There is one giant tower that reaches far into the sky, made of marble called the trial of the Gods. This tower allows travel between the realms of Heaven and Earth. In times past it was used for tool of amusement to torture the demi-gods into thinking they could step into the Holy land. Out of all that have tried, none have succeeded and is the final resting ground for many of the demi-gods. There is only one person that is permitted to go in without fear of the several traps and that is Ferrol, a small, deformed being that picks up the rare armour and weapons to sell them to those he deems worthy. If you believe yourself strong enough to ascend, by all means try. Less idiotic heroes in the land is always good.

_________________________________________________

Our story does not begin at the beginning. The godly war has already happened. Now, the gods will begin to seek out their champions. Those who please them will be visited by the gods, and will be given their missions. The gods want to gain power, and so do you. You'll have to try hard to gain power faster than them, so you can become a god yourself. Good luck heroes. You'll need it in droves. So, try not to anger Amber...​


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 19, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey stood on the crest of a certain hill outside of Valadir city, as the sun set and the moon did not rise. It was the night of the new moon, when Vergil hid himself from the world. The fact that Vergil waxed and waned through the month, while Dante was full everyday, was an point many used to argue Dante's superiority. Kinzey wasn't really sure about this himself.

He sighed. It had been a month sense he had lost his memory, and still his only clue was his cloak which read "Shadow Wolf" in small letters on the inside. So he'd traveled to Valadir, city of the goddess Alexandra. If he was a Shadow Wolf, then perhaps she was his goddess.

He stood in a small group of people, mostly scared peasants and priests, outside the Dusk's Throne, a series of caves where visitors were said to have visions of Alexandra. No one was making a move. _What're they afraid of? _he wondered. shaking his head. Pushing his way through the crown and pulling his cloak tightly around him, Kinzey strode forward.


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2010)

*Blue*

The moon was full and beautiful like always, she enjoyed these type o nights where there was nothing going on except the crickets that chirped happily, the glowing of the lighting bugs, and the occasional hoo of an owl. Blue sat peacefully on the rock in the middle of all this, this is true blissfulness at best. 

The trees howled along the wind and the crisp air made Blue shiver a bit, she smiled was the little boy who saved her along time ago wishing her to go to sleep? Blue wished, Blue was born in the forest as so she thought a long time ago but she late found out she was just an abandon baby. She knew every kook and cranny of the forest, she smirked, she took care of this forest just like the Goddess that ran over nature did herself.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Sitting by the oceans shore she looked out to the sea. All she saw was water, vast amounts of water. She closed her eyes as she turned away and got up. It was night, and she noticed that the moon wasn't out this night, it must of been a new moon. She had been at that spot for that whole day, worshiping Nahla, the goddess of the sea, and she had found herself there on many occasions. She enjoyed the whole experience of being out there, the wind, the smell, the feel of the water.

She had taken notice that she had lost her home and her family ever since her brother had left, so there would be no place to return to, no place to go. She stopped herself in her own tracks as she slowly walked back towards the ocean. She had no where else to go, and she didn't want to leave, so she decided to stay out here for the night. She had also taken notice that others had come out here earlier in the day to pay there respects to Nahla, although they never stayed for as long as Halibel did.

Cold and alone, she laid down on the ground, letting the water wash up to the shore and touch her right arm. She took notice to the sky, it was pitch dark tonight as she had thought earlier. She really didn't pay much attention to the other gods, although she knew that this must of been a night off for Virgil, the Moon God. She sighed as she closed her eyes, she knew that she wasn't going to preform anything productive, so she tried to fall into a deep slumber.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

*Kamina*

Kamina was at the outskirts of town,near of the river. The bandages in his hands and on one of his cheeks with a good amount of blood, the funny thing is that it wasn´t his blood but the blood of two robbers, two delinquents who had the guts to steal some materials from the weapons shop were he works.

The moon was high in the sky, illuminating the place where he was sitting _A beautiful night_those were his thoughts.This night was perfect to show his respects for Aoi,the goddess of war, a goddess which has been favoured by his family since a long time ago, probably his little fight was enough offering for her. 

It was getting late probably Icaro or Saki were looking for him since the hour for the dinner was close and he was supposed to arrive on time or Saki would get mad at him.Yeah his two friends the people who supported him since he was a child,maybe.....just maybe one day they will find out his secret, thought he doesn´t know what he could do with out them._"I´m hungry"_he thought standing up and cleaning himself with the river water and getting rid of his bandages he turned towards the town again and started to walk.


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2010)

*Blue*

She needed to go see Zeke today so that all the animals in the forest can live peacefully among the humans in town. So she went to the little shrine she made and placed some wine, bread, and played her little wooden flute for him. Animals helped her when she was growing up it came naturally to praise someone that loved animals like she did or even possibly more. After her little service, Blue noted she was running out of supplies she needed to go to town.

She shivered at this fact, she hated the town even if she wanted the animals to live in peace with the humans. Humans were born from wolves, but sadly humans had lost touch with themselves and was kicked out of Paradise. Sadly Blue noted that she was human and she was the same kicked out of Paradise and being forced to live on as a human.

As she walked though town she passed a couple of shady merchants and people, why she was force to live among dirty humans? Blue blushed a bit because right now, he would be telling her that not all humans are bad, the boy who saved her and his family were the only humans that showed kindness in their hearts.


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 19, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Oblivious (well, not so much obvious; Kinzey heard them; he just didn't care) to the gasps of the people behind him, Kinzey continued walking forward, and entered, the largest, central cave of Dusk's Throne. It was about twice his hight, and twice that long, though it seemed to get smaller going in. There was absolutely no light, so Kinzey had to use his outstretched arms to guide himself. It was also very cold, and he thought that if he could see, a white cloud would be emenating from his mouth.

The tunnel continued to narrow until, when it was so closed in Kinzey had to turn sideways for lack of room, the wals turned, shooting off to the sides, leaving Kinzey to wonder what was ahead of him.

"Hello?" he whispered. When no response came, he called out "Hello~!" Again, no response but the echoes of the cavern.

Finally, he closed his eyes and knelt on the icy ground and whispered "Lady Alexandra, I request your audience".


----------



## Kuno (Sep 19, 2010)

*Sumara/Samiri...*

?Commmmeee oonnnnnn...?  the dark-haired woman whined while flipping her sword from side to side.  

?Oh for the love of the gods!?  The woman with hair the color of honey glared at her sister.  ?Samiri would you hold on?!?

?Sumara, you are just taking forever!?  the pair exchanged glares before Sumara went back to finishing the last of the ritual for the goddess Gracia.  ?I mean really...? again her voice seemed annoyed.

?Shut up.?  

?No.?

?Yes.?

?No.?

?Just because you don't feel the need to do certain preparations...?

?For what??

?Stuff.?

?What stuff??

?Just...stuff.? Sumara growled frustrated at her sisters bickering and finished what needed to be done.  It wasn't her best prayer but it would have to do.  ?Alright lets go.?

?So what are we going to do tonight Sumara??

?Same thing we do every night Samiri.?

?Hmm...Let me think.?

?Don't hurt yourself.?  Sumara walked by her sister and laughed while the other woman rushed to gather her things.  

?Why...where...are we...going??  Samiri calls before she slows down beside her sister, a large pack tossed across her back.  

?I figure we need some more supplies.  Maybe that village over there is some place we get the stuff we need.?

?Okay.  But, it's late.  Shouldn't we wait until morning??

?Nah.  There is a festival going on, maybe it's because they worship Dante and they are grateful there is no moon tonight.?

?You really think so??  Samiri laughed and spun in a circle.  ?I really need to pay a homage at the temple.  I hope you're right.?

?We will see in a bit.?  Sumara said as they proceeded toward the village near the edge of the sea.


*Nahla...*

A soft humming sound began to come from the water, it became louder and turned into a soft tune as a woman stepped from the rolling waves.  There was no moon tonight but a soft glow seemed to radiate around her.  The song grew a bit louder but it seemed to be in a language that none near the shore would know, it would remind the soul of something old and gentle, of a time long past.

The strangest thing about the woman besides her of the palest blue was the fact that even though she just walked out of the sea, she was completely dry.  A bare foot stepped lightly in the sand, followed by another yet no footprint had been left behind.  Soft green eyes surveyed the landscape, then they fell on a girl that had fallen asleep on her beach.

The song continued to come from the goddess as she slowly made her way toward her.  She didn't try to be quiet, it was just that it always seemed to happen, her movements only a soft whisper like a slow moving brook.  Upon nearing the young woman she knelt in the sand and ran a hand across her face.  ?Ah my child.  Do you seek me??  She asked softly as she took the sleep from her mind.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

*Kamina*

He walks around the town, some people whispering about him as if he was an assassin or something"Well it´s not like if I´m a saint"he said and kept walking,this town was pacific, so damn pacific for his taste but in this town he met them so there are no reasons to be regretting being here.

Turning on a corner he arrives to his home, actually it wasn´t big but wasn´t small.Opening the door"I´m home guys"he said as Saki and Icaro appeared to receive him*"You are late...Icaro was going to go for you"*Saki said hughing Kamina"At least you are on time for the dinner"Icaro said walking towards the table"Sorry, i had some business to deal with"he said sitting next to Icaro as Saki served the dinner.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

As she woke up in the middle of the night, although it felt more of a forced wake up, she took a note of her surroundings. Finally she noticed the hand from her face. Surprisingly she couldn't feel it but it didn't bother her that much. When she continued to look she saw a woman, which she could recognize, although it seemed to have suddenly slipped her mind. However in that split second she remembered and said "Are you... Nahla, the Goddess of the Sea and Water?..." She just continued to stare, she had never thought that this day would have come. She got to her knees as she said "Hello, my name is Halibel... Tia Halibel. I have waited long to finally meet you miss, and if you may, would it be appropriate of me to ask you of something?" She stayed on her knees, bowing her head waiting for her response. 
______________________________________________

*[Alexandra]*

After sitting for a few weeks now she heard someone calling to her. Normally she would just lock them up in darkness but this was different, she hadn't recognized this voice as she did all the others. She slowly got up as she drifted into the darkness of her room, and soon slight foot steps could be heard in the end of cavern. Everything was dark, and there was absolutely no source of light. She had continued to walk as she reached to where the voice was coming from. She noticed a man, roughly twenty, on the ground requesting for her to be present. Alexandra just calmly said "Yes, Alexandra is here. I have no idea why someone would want to see me, but since you seem like fresh meat I will give you a chance. So speak up." She looked at him intently, ready to strike him down if he were to show any disrespect towards her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 19, 2010)

*Alice/Alethea...*

The moon was unappearent as a pair of armor clad soldiers walked out into their make-shift battlefield.  One in gold, the other in silver.  The straw dummies were scattered within a barricaded area.  Weapons of many sorts littered about.

The woman in gold on the other hand had a Raven with a splinted wing, sitting on her arm.  The bird was not a sacrificial object in the least.  It was going to be used in a ceremony for the god Zeke.  The woman in silver walks over to where the one in gold went, which was over in the middle of the fortress. 

The woman in gold begins to say a prayer.  After a moment he begins to unravel the cloth for the splint,  then lifts her arm in the air.  “God Zeke, of the arts and animals, let this Raven catch the wind and fly!” The raven lifts off into the air, then, the pair bow their heads, close their eyes, then set one arm over their chests.  After a moment, the woman in silver gives the one in gold a shove, then giggles like a child before running off.

“Come back here Alice!” The woman in gold yells, throwing an arrow at her sister.

“Nu-uh.  Yeow!” Alice exclaims, the arrow narrowly missing her head, before she was tackled down by Alethea, the pair laughing heaps on the ground.


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 19, 2010)

Kinzey raised his head, looking up and forward to where the voice emenated from. In this darkness, who knew what form the goddess took? By Hades, she could be the darkness itself for all he knew. "Ah...T-thank you, my Lady, for gracing me with your presence". Shifting uncomfortably, he continued "Word has spread throughout the land that the gods are all seeking out power, and they need us mortals to perform deeds for them. I have lost my memory, and my only clue is "shadow wolf". So...I was wondering if, say, I could perform a task for you, and in return you could, perhaps..." Kinzey wasn't sure how ro continue. How much should he ask for, yet to not insult the goddess? Finally he settled on "...Give me a hint to find my identity?"


----------



## Olivia (Sep 19, 2010)

*[Alexandra]*

She made a small smirk as she said "You intrigue me human... Fine, I will take you up on this offer. All you have to do is bring me three human men alive, I need them to feed to the darkness. If you do that then I will give you what you desire... However if you fail... Then your punishment will be to take the place of those men, and parish with the darkness. Now that you understand the conditions do you agree?" She stood there in the darkness, waiting for his reply.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 20, 2010)

*Wolf Pack*

*Black Wolf*

The moon was full this night. The Black Wolf enjoyed this. The moon to him was a power larger than life, a great sign for all of those on earth to submit too and to please. The moon was clearly above them all, both figuratively and literally. Black Wolf loved that kind of power show. He wanted to have his own once, to stand on par with the Moon God and his always impressive display. For that, he needed power. And thus, Black Wolf vied for power. 

The thin man moved from the rock plateau. At the bottom of the mountain was the Wolf Pack's camp. From here, Black Wolf could see Red pacing around like crazy. Of course, that fucker actually wás crazy, Black Wolf thought. A slight chuckle escaped from his lips. Red Wolf was chaos and craziness incarnate. As much as the absence of rules bothered Black Wolf, he couldn't deny that it greatly pleased him to watch Red Wolf at play.

Red Wolf was the party's berserker, Grey Wolf was their talker, and he, Black Wolf, had always felt like some sort of extra, a player who wasn't quite as important as the others. But this would change, Black Wolf had decided. Rumors of the God Wars had spread quickly and surely, and Black Wolf knew exactly what he wanted from it. The same he wanted from everything. Power. And that was why he had climbed the mountain in the middle of this fucking cold night. He needed some time alone to converse with someone.

_"Mion, I call upon you"_ The words were barely whispered, but Black Wolf knew it should be enough. Gods had fine sensibilities concerning their name, he had been told by sources who should not be discarded. Screaming might anger them. Furthermore, Black Wolf had never been a screamer and preferred softer conversation. Screaming was more Red and Gray's style. He waited in expectation and anxiousness. One does not speak with a Death Goddess every day.

*Red Wolf*

The fire was wild. Perfectly wild. Just as Red Wolf liked it. Just as he demanded it would be, on this night of wonders and power. The moon was high in the sky. Red Wolf loved the big circle. He imagined it had once been like earth. Green and lustrous. Now it wasn't anymore. It was a barren wasteland of craters and dust. Red Wolf loved nothing more than imagining he had been the one to cause that conversion.

Up on the rocks he could see Black Wolf. What had possessed that rule-maniac to go up there Red Wolf didn't know, but he certainly liked the implications of it. Grey Wolf had disappeared again, like he always did. This was his own night, the night in which he could in all peace and fucking war unleash his thoughts and desires. The fire flared up again. It was time.

Red Wolf made a sharp turn to face the fire. Gods were always watching, wasn't it? Then what would a God like better than a great show before he called one down to earth? "Yaaaaaaaaahaaaaahaaaaaaaa" The maniacal laugh tore the air and most probably, Red wolf thought with satisfaction, Black Wolf's ears. Red then did what he had planned to do and walked right into the fire.

The flames burned like hell, but the drenching of his clothes and boots had the desired effect. He could stand in the middle of the fire for now without dying a fast and painful death within seconds. It did get quite hot though. "Luxxor! You and I have some talking to do!" Red Wolf shouted before jumping out of the fire again, kicking the small wisps of flame on his clothes. He was happy enough his hair hadn't caught on fire. Everything had gone as planned. One little thing was missing. A God.

*Grey Wolf*

Grey Wolf heard the insane cries of Red Wolf. He sighed. Even after moving away for more than a mile, that fucker was still as loud as ever. Grey Wolf blocked out the sound of Red Wolf's wails and laughs and stared forward again. The moon was big in the sky tonight. He hated that thing. He looked around and realized this wasn't special. He hated every fucking thing.

His task of the night would be a hard one, but necessary. However much he hated and loathed the gods, he needed power, and lots of it. There was only one way to gain that in Oreldan. And the god who dealt with the powers he wanted most dearly wasn't the most easily approachable one either. He touched the pendant on his neck. His own small personal sanctuary and place of prayer. The last thing that reminded him that he had even had a youth and his focal point of hate. The pendant of Kiya.

"Kiya, I invoke thee." Grey Wolf had a firm voice when he spoke. He had made up his mind and nothing would bring him from it. Goddess of emotions and love. Gray Wolf smiled without humor. He hoped hate was acceptable to a Goddess of emotions and love. Because other emotions were not too common in Grey Wolf, and love was a despicable thing to his tastes. He slowly sat down on the rock again and waited. Waited and pondered. Waited and pondered and hated.

*Requested Gods:*

*Mion

Luxxor

Kiya*


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2010)

Kagami.

She looked up to the sky, as seemingly everyone was doing. They admired the new moon, black and soulless. She sighed, she wanted the sun to come out so she could go swimming. She sat at home with her parents looking out the window.

"Kagami...when are you going to find a nice boy for yourself?" her mother asked concerned. She was of the right age and so far had not expressed any interest in any of the men that she had been introduced to.

"When someone worthy of me comes along!" she said shovelling a large piece of chicken into her mouth.

"At this rate you would only be satisfied with a God." the father said

"Well if that's what it takes then that's what I'll get!" she said, mouth stuffed full of food. 

"Yes, I'm sure they are lining up as we speak." the father said, Kagami nodded enthusuastically not understanding the sarcasm. 2 minutes later she gave a mighty belch and then ran out the house.

"Where are you going at this time of night young lady?!" the father bellowed after her

"Love you, bye!" Kagami shouted back and was gone. 

She was looking around for something interesting to do. The town square had a few interesting night events, fire breathing men, juggling, and of course the scantily clad dancers. Still it was not exciting enough so she would add some to the evening. she grabbed a cloak from a store, telling the shop owner she was just borrowing it and gave him a peck on the cheek for his troubles.

"Ahhaaaa! I am the Prophet for the God of Order, Aydar the Great!!" Everyone turned around to her as she threw about her cloak in a dramatic fashion, "You shall bend to my will or I shall....um....rearrange your socks!"

She had no idea what the God of Order could do. It seemed like a relatively safe God to mock for entertainment. It would be a decision she would come to regret.

*God of Order*


*Mion*

She walked through the city, unseen. They say when you get a shiver up your spine it is Mion walking through you, a mere fraction pf her sadness and rage shoots up you and makes you feel cold. The Gods were busy this evening, all recruiting their champions. She hated them, she wanted to bring them all down.

She played with a minature ice sculpture. A human male. She put needles through it and it bled. How amusing, she would get Vergil to make more for her.

She passed through the nether world and saw that Nahla and Alexandra were on Earth already. She watched idly, hidden from sight. She was all alone in this realm. Then something strange - someone was calling her. Who would be foolish enough to do such a thing.

She sped to the site and saw a man standing atop a mountain. A ghoulish man, she read him. Part of something called a wolf pack. He desired power. They always want something and the audacity of the man, he had not prepared a sacrifice. A lesson, perhaps, was needed.

Mion summoned a few of the animals that had died near that spot. A few birds and a goat, their remains suddenly rising from the ground and making their way to this 'black Wolf'

She was not a servant to be called when it pleased them. Perhaps if he entertained her enough she would grant him an audience...or maybe she would simply watch as her pets tore him limb from limb.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 20, 2010)

*Nahla...*

A small smile lit upon the goddess' face.  “Yes I am the goddess you seek my child.” Nahla waited until the girl introduced herself then a laugh, one that sounded like the relaxing sounds of a babbling brook, spilled from her.  “Of course I know who you are.  I keep an eye on those that worship me...”  

Standing, Nahla didn't bother brushing the sand from her dress, the grains seemed to know they shouldn't cling to the woman.  She walked to the break line and let her feet soak in the water.  “What is it you would like to talk about?”  Nahla looked back over her shoulder and sighed a bit.  “Unlike a few of my sisters I am not mean but I do have many things to accomplish this night, things that are easier when the sky is so black.” she turned back to the waves and waited.  “Speak my child, I am here for the moment.”


*Kiya...*

A small square board set upon a stone and two blonde women sat before it, each concentrating very hard on it's contents.  “Now I've got you...”  One woman growled with glee, she sat on a rock and moved a piece on the board.  Her hair was the same color as gold and her dress looked more like a sack though it was spun with threads of silver.

The other woman then stared at the board, knowing that what she saw before her and what the other goddess was thinking was the correct statement.  Acknowledging it was practically killing her.  Green eyes narrowed as she tried to figure out a way to trick the smaller one.  She brushed back a few locks of her platinum gold hair, her dress draped so precariously across her body that one would wonder how it even stayed on let alone hid anything.  

It was then that she heard the voice summon her.  A smile spread across her face as she stood gracefully, knowing she would have to give this man something special for helping her in this situation, though normally she would have ignored him until she was ready, fortunately she was ready now.  “I'm sorry Amber.  It seems that we have to cut our game short, I've summoned.”

“What?!”  The voice was shrill as the smaller goddess jumped to her feet, the board went flying.  “Since when do you jump and run when those creatures call?”

“I'm sorry.  We will have to play again another time.”

“But...but...I wanted that necklace Kiya!”

“Well it seems that wasn't quite meant to be.  Until next time.”  Kiya bowed gracefully, the spoken of necklace falling from between her breasts, the large ruby heart sparkled with its own light before she and it disappeared, just as she left she could here the wild temper that she had left Amber in, she didn't envy anyone that Amber dealt with this night.

A shimmer of light came from just beyond the trees surrounding The Grey Wolf, and a woman more beautiful then he would ever lay eyes on came before his eyes.  A pale golden light radiated from her as she stepped forward.  “Ah...”  She said with a smile as she circled around him, her hand gently laid on his cheek then ran across his chin, his shoulder, then tousled into his hair before the goddess stood before him once more.  “The one that loves to hate.”  She purred.  A soft knowing smile moved onto her lips.

“You are lucky this night.” An interesting look moved into her eyes as she watched him.  “You have caught me in very good humor, you might even deserve something special.”  She let a hand run slowly above her breasts, the globes were barely unexposed as the silken material clung to her body.  “My Grey Wolf, what is it that you seek?”


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2010)

Kagami.

You crazy bitch we told you this would happen one day!" the villagers screamed as Aydar appeared in all his dark glory. Kagami fell to her knees, though not through choice. She was paralysed through his incredible power and it was all she could do to look up at him.

"I..I.." Kagami started but couldn't finish. He asked two rhetorical questions. Kagami was still frozen in fear.

She closed her eyes and though her heart still pounded she realised what a freaking rush this was. Like looking down a cliff before jumping off it into a pool of water. It was unknown, it was exhilirating. She wanted more! 'What else could he do?' she wondered.

"My sincerest apologies oh glorious one!" Kagami said, despite her idiocy she had enough sense to realise that when a God is before you, you act like you are infront of one. "I am young and stupid. I do not know your power, I had no idea that you were this magnificient!" she was telling the truth. She hadn't studied much on the Gods in class (or anything for that matter) and figured the God of Order was someone quite serious but kinda like a librarian who just tidied up. Looking at this man, he was totally the opposite. 

"I know I should not have said your name in vain! Please spare your wrath, I shall do whatever you require!" she bowed her head. This was it! finally! something amazing to happen to her life! Fighting monsters? Saving princesses? Doing crazy shit just like the heroes in the storybooks?! That's what she lived for!


*Mion*

She smiled as the man struggled with her pets. "Oh how humans dance, so lively as they try to escape me" she said. He was putting up a good fight and his yells of pain were wonderful but he struggled on, certainly fighting above his capabilities.

"Humans have much strength before they are to die." she said, now audible to Black Wolf.

He begged her for mercy. She had heard it so many times before, those clutching on dearly to the last strands of life. Mion loved it, it never got boring. One day she would hear the Gods beg before her.

A red circle on the ground appeared and slowly she rose to the Earth. Everything in the vicinity aside from Black Wolf withered and died, the zombie animals merely turned to dust. She smiled as she realised her sister would not be pleased at this desecration.

"I usually require a sacrifice for an audience. One that screams and yells just like you did. Moreso infact." Mion looked at him with her red, sad eyes. She approached him and touched his cheek. "Ah, you are so warm." she said.

"My touch is one that the Gods themselves fear. I cannot even stay in this realm for long, but I have decided to grant you an audience. I need to be more powerful. I have no disciples, none that follow me. Worship and practise is what makes a God strong. Those that practice death are often punished for it and are no longer allowed to kill. Ah, how I would love a war right now."

Mion was being talkative as she normally was when she was in the mortal plane. The interaction was welcome. "A sacrifice. Bring me one. A priest or priestess of Gracia, my loathsome sister. Kill them in some entertaining way and I shall not only spare your life but perhaps give you something." Her tail wrapped around Black Wolf and she brought him close and simply stared at him. Her power was growing weaker and she started to fade back into her realm, all the while she stared into his eyes as she disappeared, her own eyes emotionless and dead. She then disappeared from his sight but was still standing infront of him in the other realm. 

"His eyes are interesting." she thought to herself.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 20, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She kept her head bowed to the ground. She said in a normal pace "I know that gods are asking mortals, such as myself to reform tasks for the gods. I will take on any tasks that you desire me to accomplish. Although I do ask for in return a bit of power to be able to control and manipulate water. Sorry if this is to much to ask, this just has been a goal of mine for a long time, as I love the water and the sea." She kept her head bowed, waiting for her response.


----------



## Kei (Sep 20, 2010)

*Blue*

As she made her way though town, she had gotten dirty looks and some weird mating calls, humans were sad animals they were. "Blue!? Is that you!? Such a  beautiful woman you became!" A merchant called out to Blue, Blue made her way to the man who seemed to know her. She wasn't good with faces or names that didn't hold any importance to her. The old man that was tending the shop smiled at her, but it made her shiver!

"Yes..This is me Blue.." Blue said, "May I please have a bottle of wine, some fruit, and pieces of bread?"

The man smiled frowned instantly, "A man in your life Blue?"

"Of course not, the only man that is in my life is Zeke, but he more of a God and a father to me then a man..." Blue explained

"Of course! Zeke is the one to worship!" The man frowned turn into an upright grin as he handed, "Now Blue...Leaving in the woods is not fit for a woman of your beauty, you should be married and be sleeping by a man who loves you...you should come to my house, it be more comfortable living with me then sometimes and sharing a bed, you are a proper age now."

Blue felt sick...Men...Human men are disgusting! She ran as fast as she could back into the forest!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Jason*

Knelling in the grassy meadow near his small village Jason called out in reverence. "Aoi, Goddess of war. Please hear my call. I've fought countless times in your name and protected my home...but now I need your help. I have to become stronger to face these new enemies that have started to arise. And I have no way to face them in my current state." the man clenched his fist tightly as a gust of wind came through the meadow and made the sea of grass flow like a river. 


He sat their staring down at the ground as he slowly closed his eyes. "I'll do anything in my power to defend my family. Is their anything I could do? Or must I watch my friends fall one by one again.."

*[Dialogue projected toward Aoi Goddess of War/Strategy] *


----------



## Chaos (Sep 21, 2010)

*Black Wolf*

"Humans have much strength before they die"

The disembodied voice spooked the hell out of Black Wolf. It was a voice projecting solitude, amusement and pure sadism. He almost hope the goat would continue it's charge and just end it. He knew it was a stupid hope. Once he died, he would meet the voice's owner too, on wholly different terms. Still though...

The ground right before him lit up in red, and without any warning the zombie animals crumbled to dust. All the small life that had worked so hard to maintain themselves upon the top of the rock withered and died within a second. None of the small green plants that had so stubbornly bound themselves to the rock face kept it's green color. Black Wolf had the idea no plants would ever grow there again, either.

From the earth grew a smallish creature with sad, red eyes and horns sprouting from her head. An involuntary shuddering made it's way up trough Black Wolf's spine. This was without any doubt the owner of that voice. The small figure radiated so much power that even he, a mere mortal, could feel it. It had also suddenly gotten cold on the rock, as if winter had descended on just this small piece of the earth. Black Wolf couldn't take his eyes off the Death Goddess before him. She had come to his call. Mion.

She spoke again. Black Wolf knew that he would sacrifice a lot of people in his life. He could not simply run from her. He needed to please her. First reason, that had been the plan all along. Second reason, he had drawn attention. He flinched when Mion walked towards him. It almost seemed as if she was floating, so light were her steps. A cold hand caressed his cheek. It was as if someone pierced it with a piece of ice, but he didn't dare to move.

Black Wolf was now sure. He would be a disciple of this illusive god. She had made it clear that there was no choice. Her deciding to grant him an audience had sealed the contract. If he were to try and run away, he would die. Either now or ever. And even though he was horrified by the words of Mion, he could also hear the beauty within them. She thought in a good way, Black Wolf decided. He would practice death for her.

A tail flicked against his back and then wound around him. A priestess of life. She wanted him to bring her a priestess of life. Black Wolf found a smile was almost forming upon his lips. He could arrange that. Mion looked him in the eyes. The pure sadness and hate radiating from her eyes hit Black Wolf like a sledge in the face. Don't get cocky, mate. This is still a fucking Death Goddess. She started to fade, but kept looking at him. A look that reminded him he had a pact now. A look that reminded him not to sway from that pact. A look that reminded him that he had to get himself a priestess of life.

She had disappeared, but the cold remained. Black Wolf slowly got to his feet. His left leg still ached, but somehow he could stand on it again. He finally was able to mumble something. _"Yes, Mistress"_ He looked down. No time to waste in getting off this rock. He had a promise to fulfill.

*Aydar*

At least this girl knew her fucking place now. He could see it in her eyes now. True fear and respect. Also something else... was it excitement? Aydar disregarded it. The other feelings clearly reflected more. She might just be a little less stupid then Aydar had taken her for at the first place. Hell, she might even survive this meeting if it went on like this. 

'Great One'. Aydar smiled. He picked up the general meaning of what the girl in front of him was saying and didn't listen to the rest of her prayer. He knew what it consisted off. It was always the same. In a fluid movement he pulled both his hands from under his coat. The raven-feathered coat weaved tantalizingly. Aydar spent great time perfecting his movements for perfect impressions. The girl swore fealty to him. Aydar couldn't help but smile now. Did this person even know what she was doing?

He walked towards her, never taking his eyes of her face. Then he walked around her, inspecting her with the eyes of a hawk. He put one hand on her scalp and made her look him straight in the eyes. She was a good person. Aydar smiled again. He loved to play with those. 

"I accept your fealty" His voice had turned silky and softer, though it still commanded utter respect. "I don't like the attitude you had just yet... Don't spill my name so carelessly" His eyes flashed with hatred. "And don't ever again mock a God. Even the most silly of them are far above you and could kill you with a thought. Above all, don't mock me." He smiled. "As long as you remember that, I'm sure you'll be a good follower" Aydar kneeled, bringing his face to the same height as hers.

"I can see in your eyes that you want adventure. I can offer you that. The silence was almost painful. Aydar's brains were working full speed. He would be a fool to let this opportunity pass, the girl had potential. But she wasn't like his normal followers, who usually were brain over brawn. This girl clearly rocked the other way. An actual champion to his cause? He could hardly claim the idea wasn't appealing.

An idea formed in his mind "There is a temple just outside this city..." Aydar frowned. "More of a shrine, really. It is dedicated to an evil god and it's followers have been disturbing the peace of this city for some time." Of course, this was only half true. The God in question was indeed not the most moral one (Amber) but the true reason was that Aydar wasn't too happy with some of it's regulars gaining prominence in this city. He didn't have any particular reason to get angry about it, he just didn't like other Gods gaining prominence. 

"I would like you to... you know... stir up things a little bit" His face lit into a smile again. He would leave it to her to figure out what to do. "If you please me, I'll reward you." He smiled again, deceptively sweet. "If you don't, however... I'll let you figure out that one on yourself" He stood up to his full height again, and with a loud crashing sound blasted off into the air, fading away at the same time. The flying hadn't been necessary, but hey, a show's a show, and no show's complete without a finale. "Don't forget, girl" thundered his voice from the skies.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kiya...*

A graceful eyebrow lifted as the Grey Wolf spoke.  The goddess just stood listening for a moment before she started to pace the small meadow hidden in the trees.  “If I wanted to break through your mind, my Grey Wolf, you would have no mind left.  Remember that.”  Kiya gave him a genuine smile showing there was no malice behind her statement.  

Before she could continue she scowled and looked off into the distance.  'Mion.' she thought and shivered slightly before turning back to the man.  “You keep company with an awful sort you know.”  she said with a shrug and a sigh.  “As far as the thing you want.  You must voice this to me for us to make a deal...”  Kiya paused once again standing in front of him.  “There are many things I want that you...”  she looked him up and down, her eyes arrived at one particular area and her smile grew seductive.  “Could more than adequately supply but let us start simple shall we?”  

Again she started to pace, the gem that she had wanted from her game with Amber stood on display not to far from there.  'What an opportunity.' Kiya thinks to herself before going over and sitting on the man's lap.  “You see...The goddess Amber, she is such a greedy bitch.”  She shook her head as she put an arm behind his shoulder, her hand absently stroking at the back of his neck.  “There is this clutch of emeralds in her temple just two towns from here.  You know the one with major business district?” Kiya then leans forward, her breasts pressed tightly against his chest and she whispers in his ear.  “Get them for me, I so want to make them into a bracelet.”


*Nahla...*

A frown creased the face of the goddess of water at the particular ability the girl wanted.  “I do have something you can do...”  she paused, in her words and turned back around to the young woman.  “But, I can not grant your wish.”  Nahla held up a hand before she could protest.  “That particular power is beyond your ability you wouldn't be able to handle it.  I can give you a very small version of it but nothing huge.”  she walked up to Halibel and gently clasped her hand.

Holding the girls hand with one of her own, she raised her own about a foot above her hand.  A ball of water about six inches in diameter appeared in her palm, it spun around at a high rate of speed.  The feeling of controlling it coursed through Halibel's veins until Nahla lowered her hand the ball quickly melted leaving only a small pool in her hand and wet sand beneath her feet.  “Nothing more.  You must work up to a full control.  Otherwise you wouldn't have enough strength to actually control it.”

Dropping her hand Nahla turned and walked back toward the water.  She gazed out on the surface but didn't notice the water or the stars, she thought of the lack of moonlight.  “Go to Vergil's temple.  During the day...”  she then spun around the soft silver glow growing bright and the calm ocean behind began to rage “And burn it down!”  with that she spun around and ran back into the sea.


*Sumara/Samiri...*

“Wow this is so much fun!”  Samiri wandered the festival with her sister.  It was a celebration to Dante, one that had been going on all day and well into the night because it was the night of the new moon.  It meant that Vergil wasn't around and they couldn't get into trouble for worshiping his brother.

“Mmmhmmm...”  Sumara answered her mouth full of the food they had just purchased.  Dante may not be her preferred god but his followers did know how to throw one hell of a party.

“The only thing that is missing is Dante himself.”

“Don't.”

“What?”

“I know what you are thinking and don't.”

“Why?”

“Because it's stupid.”

“But, wouldn't you want the power of the sun?”

“No.”

“Why?”

“It's stupid.  You will just piss off a god.”

“Oh come on!”  Samiri whined as they stood in front of Dante's temple.

“Samiri I'm warning you...”  Sumara glared at her sister he glanced between the temple and her sister.

“What would you do?”

“Something.”

“What?”  Sumara knew she couldn't touch her sister in a fight and her mind began to race as her sister grinned after her last statement.

“Too late!”  Samiri raced inside the temple her sister left standing on the steps dumbfounded.  “Oh Dante the great God of the Sun!  Harnesser of Fire!  Here me now!  I request an audience with you!  Have faith in your humble servent!”  Just as she finished a hand clamped down on her mouth.  It was too late the words had been spoken.

“You dumb bitch!”  Sumara growled then yelped as Samiri bit her hand.  She jumped to her feet and the sisters glared at each other until Samiri stuck out her tongue and Sumara sighed in defeat.  “I guess now we wait.”
*
Dante!  God of the Sun and Fire!*


----------



## Young Master (Sep 21, 2010)

Cloud smiles as he watched the early morning sunrise. Whenever he has time, Cloud would walk to the highest peak in the town, and watch as the sun rises. He believes that if you make a wish right when the sun first peeks its head out, it will come true.

"Cloud," one of his fellow mercenary yelled to him, "The Guildmaster has called you. It seemed important, I suggest that you get over there fast." 
Cloud nods and runs back to the village, because he knows that pissing the Guildmaster off was one of the stupidest thing you can do.

* * * * * * *

"You are late!!" Guildmaster Ulle yelled at Cloud as he stepped into line with 4 others. "You try my patients Cloud." Cloud grins back "I am sorry Guildmaster, it will not happen again." "Bah," Ulle says back, "I am not the senile that I would believe you can everbe early." He turns back to the 4 others, and looks at each and everyone of them. "I have called each and everyone on of you here today because you are all ready to take on the test of becoming a Class C mercenary." All of them, including Cloud stirs in excitement, Ulle raises his hand to calm everyone down, "Now, the test will not be easy. Out of the 5 of you, maybe only one will pass, or maybe even none of you will pass. But, it will be a great experience. I suggest that you all rest up and prepare for the next few days. Because when we leave, you will wish we hadn't. That is all, you are all dismiss."

"Finally," Cloud tells another mercenary who will be taking the test with him, "I have been waiting for this test for 2years. And now I will become a Class C Mercenary." His friend  responds with a sigh, "I don't know, I've heard from some of the higher ups that the Class C Test was devastating. That it was harder than the Class A Test."

"I doubt it," Cloud told him, "They're probably just pulling your leg." "I hope so." His friend responded grimly.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 21, 2010)

*Grey Wolf*

Who was she to speak like this against him? Oh, yeah, that's right, a omnipotent Goddess who could actually back those threats and send him off the face of the earth with a swipe of her finger. Grey Wolf submitted. He could keep his normal attitude in front of this Goddess. It would just get him killed far earlier than he would prefer.

Something seemed to disturb Kiya then. She peered off in the distance and mouthed a name. "Mion" Grey Wolf smiled. Mion, Goddess of Death, his third or maybe fourth choice in what God to follow. It seemed that someone else in his party had her higher on his priority list. Probably Black Wolf. Red didn't care much for death. If he was trying, it would be either Fire or Chaos. "They're an amusing lot, and it makes things easier" Grey Wolf said to Kiya after her remark on his company.

He also suddenly wondered what the hell possessed him to play mind games with a God. "Alright, I want power." He just hoped he hadn't been too blunt, even though Kiya had asked for it literally. Kiya however didn't seem to be listening. She was staring him up, specifically at a place Grey Wolf hadn't thought a fucking Goddess would ever stare at... Was Kiya flirting with him? His mind said yes, his heart said no. 

The confusion was quickly resolved by Kiya sitting down on his lap. There was a fucking Goddess on his lap! The avatar of hate, the fucking preacher of death was getting embarrassed by a lady Goddess sitting on his lap and stroking his ear. All the while the woman talked like she was having a business meeting. Well, until she almost pressed herself into Grey Wolf and requested him to steal a few emeralds from a temple to Amber. "S..sure..." Grey Wolf had never felt so foolish in his entire life. Fucking gods. Fucking Kiya. "I'll get your emeralds, lady Kiya" Grey Wolf composed himself and waited for what would come. He noticed that he was caressing one of her sides with his right hand. He couldn't help it. Fucking Kiya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kamina*

He was walking from one side to another inside  the small hut, leading from small , sharp knives to swords forged fabulously with precious materials.Some of the most simple ones made of iron, the most luxurious and durable made of gold"Man I´m bored"he said,he has been working at the weapon shop since early in the morning, the owner of the place was a friend of his father and allowed him to work there.

"All these weapons...knifes,swords, spears and shields"he said looking around while resting on a straw bale"They all are used in the war, in a battle field...I don´t know if it´s a disgrace or a honor"he said Taking a sword and started to wave it"This town....is too pacific for me. even thinking the war is getting near and near to this place the whole people is so relaxed"stucking the sword in the bale"The same happens with Icaro and Saki....If the war comes here I won´t be able to protect them"he said at last and kept working.

*Later*

"See ya oldman"he said and started to go*"See you tomorrow Kamina"*the oldman said and went home, it was afternoon just some minutes before the night falls.Kamina left the town towards the hills, near of the town there were some hills, to be exact three hills, surrounded by some rock piles, actually it was more like a place of worship for a god"This is the place"he said going up of the hill in the middle and stucked a sword that the oldman lent him, in the ground, then he kneeled in front of it and recited"Aoi, goddess of war and strategy. I beg you attend to my calling, the war is near of this town and i want to protect it, protect my friends and use the strenght of this sinner to achieve that goal."he said, then the sword started to shine.


----------



## Serp (Sep 21, 2010)

Luxxor could feel he was being called and as such he responded. 
Luxxor appeared behind Red Wolf.
"You have summoned me!" Luxxor looked him up and down.
"State your business mortal." Luxxor was apathetic at this time, most likely another psychopath looking for a reason to cause havoc, but if this time this person wanted a true mission to please Luxxor then maybe, just maybe today wasn't going to be as bad.


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Aoi*

Its been along time since someone called her, she was actually getting bored of all the bickering from Vergil and Dante, those annoying two. Hell they were probably annoying all the Gods and Goddess by now. She made her way down from the heavens, the sky turned dark in her honor as she graced the human land, thunder had began to cheer for her sweet return, and even lighting had clapped because a goddess like herself has graced the land of the mortal.

She stood before the one who summoned her, a boy. if she might say so herself called upon her. She smiled at him, she was the type of Goddess that usually showed her good side. She looked at his hands and notice no offering at all, she sighed, most people are willing to give up things, but this one brought nothing...

"For what did you call me for boy? Stop you graveling and look when a Goddess is talking to you." she commanded, she pulled out her sword and placed it under his chin so she can raise it to meet her eyes."You call me crying like a new born baby, you are on the ground with no presented offerings, if you want my help you must do better then this..."

Aoi, hated when people cried or made a fuss about things, she respected human men or women, in rare cases, that came to her looking her dead in the eye as they do not fear her. 

*Blue*

She went out in the middle of the woods, where there was an open valley, she sat the wine and bread out nice and neat, and she began to play the flute to welcome Zeke, her favored God into the world.

"My Lord, will you please grace me tonight with your presences? I have a small request." she said as she continue to play for him


----------



## Olivia (Sep 21, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

After the goddess had left she thought _'Thank you...'_ She looked at her hand that had the, now, tiny water puddle. She remembered feeling that had happened just a few moments ago, how everything had turned cold in her body, the strange sensation of feeling numbness, it was all strange. Although once she put a little thought into it she noticed that the puddle in her hand started reacting to her thought. It spiked a little, but nothing that impressive.

She decided to put her hand on the water, after trying to _'control'_ the water it got a little distorted and some small spikes, but again nothing impressive. As she grabbed a puddle of water in her hand she tried to create a ball like what had been created earlier. Although she had failed at the attempt she noticed that no water had slipped through her fingers, at least it was a start. 

She remembered the order given to her, but as she recalled, the temple of Vergil wasn't to far away, so she wouldn't need to be leaving anytime soon. So she decided to continue to train with this new water based ability until the sun rose. During the night she had many attempts at trying to make the water ball that was created before, but she failed. Although eventually she was able to condense the water and change partial of its form, although it required a lot of her concentration. Then before she knew it she noticed that the sun was rising, so she decided to stop, not only that but she was tired and it was hard for her to focus on much things. All she knew she had to do was get to Vergil's temple and burn it down somehow.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Jason*


Feeling the cold steel raise his head Jason peered up to see his Goddess. A bit nervous he quenched it with his determination. He looked up into her fierce eyes with a stern and said, "My small village has nothing to give. But I, Jason, can give you my service. I'll do anything for your help. Even if it meant I would have to face an impossible task." Standing up he rolled his shoulders back and waited for her answer. "I'll do whatever it may be, my Goddess."


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Aoi*

"Anything...hmmm, I see.." she said, she thought about a thing she needed to be done that require a human assistance she thought for a moment as she drew her sword back, "Oh yes there is a pressing issue at hand that needs to be taken care of,there is something I need for you to get me, a moon stone and a sun stone, from the Amber temple, you should know her, the Goddess of Greed...Well...She has been keeping those certain items away from me and I really want them... Go and get them for me...It'll be a long journey to and from but you have my word as a warrior I make sure no harm comes to your little village, or the people you love as long as I get what I want.." Aoi told him, the moon stone and sun stone were rare items that Vergil and Dante loved and it was a very rare stone, but it became Aoi hobby collecting things like that, but lately the greed goddess had in her possession both stones, and instead of Aoi searching every where, a little help would go a long way...

Aoi looked to the boy once more and then turned away, " Do not fail me on my request, or there will be some repercussions that might come you"  Aoi smirked as she returns to the heavens," Remember this, young one, I'll always be watching you." Aoi voice carried in the wind.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 21, 2010)

Winona sighed as she walked out of her dinning room. She was to depressed to eat. Her training as a priestess  was not going well lately. It seemed no matter how hard she tried she was not able to advance. The current phase should have only taken a week of training but it was nearly a month. She was becoming even more depressed everyday that passed. She needed help. She walked wearing her priestess armor like outfit towards the temple in her mansion. It was decorated by elegant gold swirls on the walls. There were a lot of smal windows in the stone tower allowing air to come in and there was no roof so you could see the night sky. She kneeled in the center of the temple infront of a statue of Dana. "Oh Dana Godess of the Sky and wind please hear my prair tonight." she said aloud.I desperatly need your help. I need to get stronger so that i may advance in my priestess training. Please help me in any way. She said kneeling.


*Directed to Dana  Goddess of Sky and Wind*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Jason*

"Yes Ma'am." Watching her return to her home Jason clenched his fist and ran off toward the village. throwing the door open to his home he grabbed his beaten sword and shield. He slipped his leather armor on and made for his horse. Roxana stopped him and gave him a funny look. "Where are you going?" Jason gave her a quick pek on the cheek as he made his way to his horse and jumped up on it rather quickly. "I'm headed off to protect the village. The Goddess Aoi has sent me on a quest. I need to gain her favor because I fear I won't always be able to protect our home as well as I have since we were little. I'll be back in a week or maybe longer." Roxana bit her lip as Jason galloped off toward the Temple of Amber.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 21, 2010)

*Kiya...*

A soft purr escaped the goddess as the man agreed to do her bidding then at the soft touch on her side.  “Thank you...”  Kiya whispered softly in his ear before nibbling on his earlobe gently.  She straightened a bit and kissed him on the side of the mouth before standing.  “I will bid you good bye until after you have retrieved the emeralds.” she then began to walk away, her hips swaying seductively.

Just as she reached the edge of the trees she looked back over her shoulder.  “Once the deed is done, and you summon me back, we will see how well you will be rewarded.”  Kiya then continued on, disappearing into the darkness of the forest.


*Zeke...*

“Now...”  Zeke groaned a bit as he looked up at the stars.  He was on earth, his favorite place to be, one of the few things he was grateful for.  When things crashed down he wasn't forced to stay in the heavens.  Though he preferred to stay in the meadow, playing his flute, while surrounded by his creatures.  “It can wait.” he said before starting to play his music again.

Then it slowly sunk in.  “Food!”  The god jumped to his feet and began to run across the field, he disappeared only to come back only thirty feet from Blue.  “Delicious!”  Zeke grinned at her as he slowed then dropped down opposite her.  “You know just the right way to call me.”  he laughed as he stretched out on his side and looked toward her.  “I thank you for the wonderful meal but I am assuming there is something you want from me?”  He reached out and grabbed a glass of wine before starting into the food.  Zeke waited and listened while he ate.


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2010)

*Blue*

Blue blushed, she never called a God before! She didn't know what to say, he was such a handsome person...wait no not a person..A god! He even grinned at her, soon her face was burning bright red, he accepted her offerings and seemed pleased...So it wasn't like the present to ask for something.

"My Lord,she bowed" I came to ask for a power, um, the power to change into a wolf, there was once was a legend that humans were born from wolves and for me to change into a wolf at any given moment will be a dream come true!

She took out her bag and then handed peaches and other types of fruits,"I lived in the woods for so long, the wolves to me are my parents, the birds are my friends, and the rest of the animals are my cousins. Please, My lord I'll do anything.."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 21, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Once returning to where her house use to be she searched. She continued to search until she found a significant item, a lighter. Once she grabbed a hold of it she walked casually down to where Vergil's tower was. As she was walking she noticed that the sun got higher and higher, and she had to do this quick. Although when she got near it she halted. She finally realized what she was about to do.

She gulped, remember hearing that Vergil had a huge temper, and it was easy to get him mad. She started to advance slowly as she thought over what she was about to do. She was about to burn down the moons temple... was this really necessary... Although she remembered that it was the task of Nahla and she regained her confidence as she continued forward faster. 

Although once she got in front of it she again hesitated, for she knew she would be heavily punished. Instead of burning it from the outside, she walked inside and looked around. She also noticed some ice sculptures. She got intrigued by them as she walked got to them, although due to her lack of focus at the moment, the lighter slipped threw her hands and fell on the ground, open, as the flame was lit it started to melt the ice sculptures. Not knowing what to do, although she knew that she would get punished for this, she got on her knees, waiting to see what would happen.

(Do note she never re-picked up the lighter, so it is still free to burn more things)


----------



## Chaos (Sep 22, 2010)

*Red Wolf*

A god! He had actually summoned a fucking god! Even though the voice had come from behind him, which meant Red Wolf had not actually seen who or what was standing behind him, he knew that he had hit gold. The voice clearly showed power and a hefty dose of divine boredom. He decided not to turn around. The god had not disappeared behind him without a reason. The last thing Red Wolf wanted was to induce the wrath of the god he had just summoned in the first seconds of conversation. He couldn?t help but let out a small chuckle though.

?I heard you have problems on this earth you can?t resolve yourself? Red Wolf laughed again. ?Not that I?m doubting your power, but some earthly help would be welcome, no?? He was watching the shadows the fire cast on the rock before him. The god?s figure wavered and reformed because of it. Red Wolf couldn?t make out even the general shape of the creature standing behind him. He didn?t care either. 

?You mean business. I mean business? Another chuckle. ?I?ll gladly help you out, bringer of Chaos?? He threw his hands into the air. ?I beg you to give it a chance? The maniacal gleam in his eyes was impossible to miss, had it not been that Luxxor was actually standing behind him. He quickly licked his lips. So far, he liked how this meeting was going.

*Grey Wolf *

Kiya seemed pleased. That was all Grey Wolf could ask for right now. When the goddess disappeared into the woods, Grey Wolf reflected on the meeting he had just had. It had not quite taken the course he had expected. For one, he was still alive without any grievous errors in his anatomy. This was quite unexpected. A goddess of love meeting the avatar of hate. He had not believed he would so easily walk away. And with favour, even? Secondly, he had almost been seduced by a fucking Goddess. Another thing he had not quite expected. He had the suspicion that it had just been to show him even his doctrine couldn?t hold up against. He wasn?t sure though. _She could actually be like that._

Sexual issues aside though, he had gotten what he wanted and had come for. An assignment with promise of reward. Whether the reward would be quite as he had imagined he did not know though, not after this strange meeting. Grey Wolf laughed. This goddess knew how to confuse a misanthrope. He slowly got to his feet. The feeling of Kiya pressing against him had not completely gone away yet, as if the goddess was still there and the feeling was a reminder of what he might gain in the future if he did what she wanted him to. A simple burglary for now. He could handle that. Easily. He climbed over the rock he had sat upon and starting walking back to the Wolf Pack?s camp.

*Dana*

It was faint, in the distance? But still it was quite clear to her. She had been summoned. For the first time in possibly ages, Dana was called to the earth by a mortal. Most people had forgotten her name, and even when statues were available, no one knew who they depicted. She normally wasn?t too excited about leaving her eternal stream of wind and relaxed gliding over the world of gods, but this was quite unique. 

Dana slowly descended trough the barrier of the very planes. A great tower came in sight. Dana liked it. It was clearly made by astonishing architects who valued the sky above all else. Big windows, open roof. She wondered what the makers had thought of to deal with rain. She decided to ask the caller, whoever she was. She gracefully entered trough the open roof and floated down to the ground floor. A woman with a strange hat was kneeling before her statue. Dana let out a small chuckle. The statue depicted some sort of angel. It didn?t look like Dana at all.

?Good morning, child of the winds? She said, slowly coming into view of the girl. Not quite solid, but the vision should be clear anyway. The woman looked awestruck that something had actually happened. ?For what particular reason did you call me, and? a far more interesting question, doesn?t it ever rain inside this marvellous tower?? She looked at the woman, expecting response.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 22, 2010)

The master leads them into and underground cavern, lighting the way with a blue flame. "Are we almost there?" one of the younger members asked. The master doesn't answer her, but insteads holds up his hand to halt the 5 Merecenary gather there. "We are here," he responded grimly, as the arrived upon a giant hole. The master steps back as the pupils step in, to look at whats in the hole. 

It looked like an arena, except the fact that it had no way out, and no way in, except for where they were standing. "What is this?" Cloud turns to ask his master. The master points down at the arena, "That is where your Test will begin," he walks to the edge of the hole, "Now in you all go." 

Each of them looks at each other hesitanly, no one wanting to be the first to jump in. "Losers," one of the guys yelled as he jumped in first, landing with both feet and shaking the ground around him. "So what now?" he yells as he looks around. Small laterns lightly lited up the place, revealing more to them.
All around the arena layed countless skeletons, some with their fleshes already gone, others still in the process of decaying. But the thing that stood out the most, was a giant slumbering Dragon.

"Gray, get out of there," Cloud quietly told the guy who jumped in there. Gray looked around for a way to get out, "I can't find ay ledge or ladder to get out," he yelled back. The beast stirs; Cloud slaps his forehead, "Shut your mouth if you don't want to die." Gray clamps his mouth.

"There is no way out, except to defeat the Dragon." Ulle tells them, as he muttered something else under his breath. The rocks above the dragon crumbles as it hits the beast, waking it from its slumber.

"Dammit," Felia, one of the girl that came with them yelled, "Get out of there Gray." The Dragon's eyes locks onto him; Gray was paralyzed in fear. The beast lets out a shaking roar as it charged its prey.

"Move," Cloud yelled as he jumped down holding his  spear, its hits the dragon's head and gets stuck, as Cloud is flung towards a wall, "Well, that didn't go like I planned."

"Let's go," Hunter, one of the other guys said, as he took out his battle axe and jumped down, followed by Felia and Uyuri, the last member of the group.

The group of 5 gathered around Cloud, "What now?" Gray asked, grateful that he wasn't alone anymore. The enormous beast turns around and now sees 5 posibble targets instead of one. Cloud gets up, holding his injured arm. "Split up, and get as far away as possible from him." 

The four of them splitted away from Cloud as the dragon charged them, Cloud leaps up and attempts to pull his Spear out of the Dragon's head. He grabs the spear with his uninjured arm but the spear was stuck to deep. And he is tossed once again, and landed on his broken arm, shattering it. "Cloud," he heard his name called, right before he fainted.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2010)

*Dante*

He was at the festival, he always made a point to join in on the celebrations. Of course he was heavily disguised and he would often take a devout, female, sexy, follower to some little back area and really bring the heat. The only thing he would never disguise was his white hair, simply because he thought it looked awesome. He sat with a mug of red wine and laughed at the evenings entertainment.

"Glory to Dante!" he shouted and raised a glass, everyone cheered. He then heard two girls talking, one of them calling him with a great deal of passion. "Fire in the soul! That's what I like to see!"

He stumbled over to the raven haired girl and checked her out. "Niiice!"

"And what would you want with Dante the great and awesome?" he asked the girls with a big smile on his face. He then suddenly grabbed her hands, put them on his hips and shouted "Congo line! Round the temple!"

"Keep talking my sweetheart, why would you want to talk to Dante?" he smiled as he lead the line, with a big line following them. Music was playing, drink was being drunk and food was being eaten. He would indeed bless these followers and reward their loyalty.


*Kagami*

She remained on all fours, panting and sweating as the God left her presence. "Fuck yeah what a rush!" she screamed and then shifted so she was sitting down. She looked up to the night sky. 

'God of order eh?' she thought in her head, 'I don't want to piss him off, but I don't want to piss off Amber either' her uncle was a follower and she knew all about her. 

"Ah this is another fine mess you've got yourself into." she said now lying down "What to do, what to do. Ah!" an idea struck her but she wondered if it were a good one. 

"I need protection...the opposite of Order is...chaos? Yeah Chaos!"

How does one go about summoning the God of Chaos. Create chaos of course! She grinned and jumped to her feet. "Operation Chaos underway!"

Kagami ran around the town, now making a mess of it. It was risky, she had to call Luxxor before Aydar appeared again. She was having a blast doing it, generally making a mess by knocking things over, throwing things, writing on the walls with chalk and scaring people. 

"Lord of Chaos, I Kagami, am in need of your awesomeness! Please help this poor damsel in distress" she shouted as she kicked a chicken

*Kagami requests Luxxor, Lord of Chaos*


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Red Wolf*
> 
> A god! He had actually summoned a fucking god! Even though the voice had come from behind him, which meant Red Wolf had not actually seen who or what was standing behind him, he knew that he had hit gold. The voice clearly showed power and a hefty dose of divine boredom. He decided not to turn around. The god had not disappeared behind him without a reason. The last thing Red Wolf wanted was to induce the wrath of the god he had just summoned in the first seconds of conversation. He couldn?t help but let out a small chuckle though.
> 
> ...



Luxxor raised an eyebrow. "Look at me mortal. From what sources did you hear I needed help, if I needed help and couldn't do something myself what makes you think a mortal could do better?"

But this guy looked wild and insane, great another psycho to add to the list of his followers, rapist's, murderers and sadists all hailed Luxxor and used his name as a way of shifting the blame he wasn't about to give one his blessing. But he could test him.

"Ok mortal. You want to help me, you want to be given a chance. I will give you a chance to help me and in return a boon of chaos will be dealt out. I will test you first."

Luxxor clapped his hands and a wave of dust started to swirl until landing on the ground in the shape of a large map.
"This is the map of my holy island, the wild forever changing Disor Island. Your goal is to get to my temple at the centre and once there summon me once more in my true form. If you have collected enough chaos energy along the way you shall not disintegrate upon gazing at me, if not then goodbye."
Luxxor materialised an obsidian vial and threw the black glass vial at red wolf. 

"Everything either falls into order or chaos, and it releases energy that either me or Aydar feed on. This vial will allow you to collect the energy, chaos or order energy is needed to naviagate Disor island. But be warned the nature of the energy you collect will have effects on yourself, burn a child and the energy will burn you, drown a kitten and feel your breath leaving you. So collect wisely and call me down again. If you succeed then we can see."

Luxxor vanished before Red wolf could say anything again. If Red wolf took the task then he might just be the one that Luxxor was looking for.  
-------------

*KAGAMI
*
Luxxor appeared before Kagami he had a rush of energy as he landed in the town. The chaos was fresh, but he looked around and sighed as he took in all the mess around. 
"I hope to my name this mess was not made for me or rather in my name?" Luxxor asked with a raised eyebrow. 

"Regardless you summoned me, how may I help you? Tell my your peril and I will see what Chaos can do for you." Luxxor said with a toothy smile, he could feel something from this girl and he liked it, he wasn't sure what but he liked it.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2010)

*Kagami*

"Holy shit it worked!" she shouted and put her hands to her mouth. "Oh wonderous of wonders! Words cannot express my joy I feel like stripping off my clothes and running down the street in joy!" She looked at Luxxor in awe and then threw herself to his feet

"Maybe later...My most revered Lord, I am in desperate need of your aid. I was caught mocking Aydar, the God of Order and now I have been tasked with a...task to anger Amber in his name. I am forced to do this, or else I shall die! I do not wish to do either, please oh Lord help me and I shall do ANYTHING you ask." Kagami hoped to the heavens this worked. Whilst she did not care for having no money, to anger Amber would also mean that one would have no luck. Her Uncle sufered such a fate and thus became so unlucky that he was found guilty for 20 seperate crimes. All of them were a case of mistaken identity and was promptly tortured and put to death. Amber was indeed a fearful Godess.

Besides, Luxxor was much more awesome. Why she didn't consider him as a God she didn't know. He was really hot too. "Anything..." she whispered with a little bit of seduction in her voice


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2010)

Vergil said:


> *Kagami*
> 
> "Holy shit it worked!" she shouted and put her hands to her mouth. "Oh wonderous of wonders! Words cannot express my joy I feel like stripping off my clothes and running down the street in joy!" She looked at Luxxor in awe and then threw herself to his feet
> 
> ...



Luxxor looked at this mortal. 
"So Aydar and Amber, the two gods whose power over laps into mine. Yes I can help you restrain order or ruffle luck." Luxxor laughed this was too funny, two gods going against each other using humans as pawns.

"Ok I guess I'm game, even though if you did ruin and mess up Ambers domain, both me and Aydar would benefit the chaos in the moment the order to return afterwards." 

Luxxor placed his hand on his chin and started to think. 
"I can help you, me and Aydar are polar opposites we manipulate the same power that governs the universe, in essence we can do the exact same things only we feed of opposites so as such we reign separately but that also means his power rivals mine. So yes I can protect you from Aydar's power in return fealty to me."

Luxor opened his hand and inside was another obsidian Chaos vial this one filled already. "Your mission and your reward are one in the same." He threw the vial at Kagami.

"Inside is pure chaos, it is dangerous if you choose to use on yourself your strength will rise tenfold and you will become a beast, one strong enough to resist Aydar, but a beast none the less. Or you can do this and cast it upon Aydar weakening him and then use the empty vial to capture the order energy he uses to heal himself weakening him. In that moment summon me and I shall sort the rest out, you see we gods are not allowed to attack each other directly but we can use mortals for our games. And I shall speak to Amber you will need all the luck you can get. That is if you accept."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2010)

*Jason*

Days passed as Jason continued toward Amber's temple. Hiding himself in a cloak his sword and shield weren't visible. Finally reaching the destined city his horse slowly trotted its way in between crowds of people and up to Amber's temple. He examined it from the street and plotted a course of action. Thinking to himself, 'There's no way I could go through the front door without causing any suspicion. I'll have to go through one of those windows. If I take the guards head on, I'll probably get whooped and some citizens would be after me as well.' Following the street down to the corner he dismounted his horse and pulled his grappling hook out of his saddle bag. Pulling his horse into the Alley way nearby he sat down and waited for night fall.


----------



## Kei (Sep 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Kamina*
> 
> He was walking from one side to another inside  the small hut, leading from small , sharp knives to swords forged fabulously with precious materials.Some of the most simple ones made of iron, the most luxurious and durable made of gold"Man I?m bored"he said,he has been working at the weapon shop since early in the morning, the owner of the place was a friend of his father and allowed him to work there.
> 
> ...



*Aoi*

She smirked to herself, another one of her darling admireres  had called her for a peice of her power, she again desended from the heavens and landed before him. She was interested in the sword that was shining, she expected it, it was very beautifully done, but not like her blade. That slew many monsters, defended her though greats battles, yet for some strange reason, this sword was striking.

"Did, you call for me? Sinner..." she said,"Tell me what do you want from me? She asked, she expected the boy who had spikey brown hair, he looked like a theif in a way, but she didn't care, anyone who was willing to serve her and bow down before her, well she liked.. "But you know everything has a price when it comes to a Goddess.."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 22, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dana*
> 
> It was faint, in the distance? But still it was quite clear to her. She had been summoned. For the first time in possibly ages, Dana was called to the earth by a mortal. Most people had forgotten her name, and even when statues were available, no one knew who they depicted. She normally wasn?t too excited about leaving her eternal stream of wind and relaxed gliding over the world of gods, but this was quite unique.
> 
> ...



Winona was awestruck. The Goddess Dana herself had appeared before her. She tried to remain calm. A preistess had to remain calm."Of Godess Dana. I am honored that you have blessed me with your presence. Nothing spoils this temple dedicated to you. When rain is approaching glass windows are put to block out the water but so that the sky is still visible." Winona said still bowed. She then stood up.I have called you because I am in need of your help. Recently my training as a priestess has come to a stop because i am unable to progress. I ask of your help in this. She said bowing her head.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 22, 2010)

*Zeke...*

The god sat up as Blue mentioned the gift she sought.  His chewing slowed while he mulled over her request.  Several moments passed in silence, he drank more wine then grabbed one of the peaches she had pulled out.  Waving a hand over it the fuzzy disappeared and he pulled out a knife.  It cut through the peach like a hot knife through butter and he took a bite, a bit of juice dribbling down his chin.

?It is a tough thing you ask of me...?  Zeke sighed after swallowing his bite of the peach.  Cutting another he handed it to the girl before getting another for himself.  ?You do realize that as you would only be a pup in your strength, so you would be in your new form??  Zeke let his eyes roam over her a bit, concerned that she would fully understand a full adult transformation was not in her abilities of the moment.

Then he nodded.  ?You know...?  Zeke took the glass of wine and refilled it before holding up the burgundy liquid filled glass in front of him.  ?It does take a combined effort for Gracia and I to give life to a new creature.  Sure I control them from that point on...?  he grabbed another peach and tossed it to the great bear that wandered up behind Blue.  ?But, to really give them their first breath I must have her assistance.?  Zeke smiled as he thought of their creations then he frowned.  ?I had this perfect creature planned.  A lot like a beaver but...?  he shook his head a bit of anger radiating from him, enough to cause the bear to shy back a bit.  ?Gracia and Asya got into the wine one night...? Zeke's eyes narrowed at his next thought.  ?Though I have my suspicions that Shifar had something to do with it too.?

?Anyway...?  Zeke shook his head.  ?They got drunk and made it into this strange creature.  Called it a platypus.  I have to get along with her but I've not forgiven her for that.?  He looked toward blue and shrugged before taking another bite of the juicy peach.  ?I want something done to her...not bad though.  Maybe kill some bugs and put them in her temple or something.?  He grinned at her then laid back on the ground, tossing the remains of the peach to the bear.  ?I don't care what.  Just make sure she doesn't know it's me.?  He pulled out his pipes then and began to play a soft tune, the animals began to gather as they heard their god's music.

*
Sumara/Samiri...*

The dark-haired woman practically squealed when she saw the man and had no issue clamping her hands on his hips before joining into the dance.  ?My lord!?  Samiri giggled as others lined up behind her.

Sumara on the other hand only stood gaping, her mouth open before she slapped the palm of her hand against her forehead.  ?Unbelievable.?  She muttered as she watched her sister, pushing away the hands of people trying to get her to join the long line of dancers.  

?I...I...?  Samiri was breathless at the dancing and tried to organize her thoughts.  Sumara was the one that did the talking, now she was trying to fend for herself.  ?I wanted to know if there is any favors I could for my god.  I have always wanted to serve my lord and I feel that I need to do something.?  She swallowed a bit before laughing as a few people back they tripped and fell to the ground, though scrambled back up quickly.  ?Plus...?  She bit her lip as they passed by her sister again.  ?I need a new weapon.  Mine broke.?

Again Sumara slapped her forehead, she didn't know everything that her sister had said but she heard the last part and she couldn't believe she would ask a god for a new weapon.  Like it was a shopping trip!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2010)

*Kamina*



Keiichi Song said:


> *Aoi*
> 
> She smirked to herself, another one of her darling admireres  had called her for a peice of her power, she again desended from the heavens and landed before him. She was interested in the sword that was shining, she expected it, it was very beautifully done, but not like her blade. That slew many monsters, defended her though greats battles, yet for some strange reason, this sword was striking.
> 
> "Did, you call for me? Sinner..." she said,"Tell me what do you want from me? She asked, she expected the boy who had spikey brown hair, he looked like a theif in a way, but she didn't care, anyone who was willing to serve her and bow down before her, well she liked.. "But you know everything has a price when it comes to a Goddess.."



He looked to the goddess as if he was looking at another single girl but of course he showed his respects and kneeled again in front of her"Yes it was me who called you, Aoi-sama"he said and raised his head"The war  is arriving to this town and I want the power to protect it, it?s not like I want to be a hero but in thsi town there are some people I really need to protect"looking at her eyes"The problem is that It seems like I?m the only one noticing this."he said again explaining his reason to call her"And about the price....I?ll pay for sure".


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2010)

*Vergil*

A busy night, his gaze looked down at Mion and was fixated with her. A cold heart, like his own - felt a kinship towards her. She appeared to be helping a mortal, how curious - to go to such an extent to grace her dark beauty to the Earth realm. Aydar, Luxxor, Kiya and a whole host of other Gods were all using Earth as their playground. He looked over to Dante and he clutched his sword tighter. He did not want to share the sky with him any longer.

Then he felt a sharp pain, like a bite. He spun quickly and saw his temple. On fire. A foolish act and one that the mortal had been put up to by one of the other Gods. Dante was too busy frolicking so it had to be Nahla, that idiot.

First thing was first though. mortals needed to know not to overstep their boundaries. As the temple burned, the air began to chill and a figure of ice formed and spoke to Halibel.

"Hmph. So you are the one with the audacity to burn down my temple? Foolish girl." He said coldly, his blue eyes penetrating her soul. Without hesitation he drew his sword and stabbed her in the heart and withdrew it. However there was no blood drawn and he re-sheathed his sword.

"The winter's grasp is now around your heart. It is a curse, one that shall take your life and should you fall in love, take the life of the one you care about too." he paused as he looked at her writhe in pain. "The pain will only last for a minute. meanwhile heed my words. I shall remove the curse, I am the only one that can, however in order for me to be so forgiving you must go to Agni, the island of Fire, home of my brother Dante. There, you shall slay a fire demon. One which is certainly above your level as you are. You will get no assistance from me, consider the fact that you are still breathing all the favour you will ever recieve." he turned his back on her and looked around, his eyes extremely vengeful. "The demon is Xaphan, found in one of the craters. Do well for me and you shall be spared, fail and the grasp will tighten until your heart and you are nothing more than a shattered ice scuplture."

(check OOC for details)

*Kagami*

"Whoa whoa whoa! OK so I get to help take down a God? Like a God? That is going to be freaking sweet!" she screamed in delight and leaped up. "Oh I could kiss you!"

"Ok, so gimmie that juice and I'll down it and become like a superpowerful warrior queen. I might grow! hey will my breasts grow too? That'd be sweet! Oh wait, you said that I'd turn into some beastie thing huh? hm, not so good I wanna keep my sexy self." Kagami was rambling, completely lost in the moment. "OK so I have to splash this on him and then get some stuff when he tries to heal, then call you. Got it captain. Ah shit! This is gonna be so cool!" Kagami spun around and leaped, imagining her fighting a horde of things that only she could see.

*Mion*

She followed Black wolf down the mountain. Not the most physical of men, he most certainly needed help. She appeared briefly again and bite his hand, causing him to flinch. She let out an audible laugh.

"A gift, my disciple. The Claw of Resurrection. It's power is limited, you can only summon animals and birds. Later though you may summon ordinary humans, as your powers increase then you shall summon warriors, demi gods and more. It will consume you though. My touch is after all a poison and in the end you shall become a demon. Such is my will. It may hurt, depending on how I feel on the day of evolution."

"Go now and let me hear the cry of a follower of the Goddess of Life." she said before her voice disappeared once more.


----------



## Kei (Sep 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Kamina*
> He looked to the goddess as if he was looking at another single girl but of course he showed his respects and kneeled again in front of her"Yes it was me who called you, Aoi-sama"he said and raised his head"The war  is arriving to this town and I want the power to protect it, it?s not like I want to be a hero but in thsi town there are some people I really need to protect"looking at her eyes"The problem is that It seems like I?m the only one noticing this."he said again explaining his reason to call her"And about the price....I?ll pay for sure".



*Aoi*

She slammed her high heels into his hand and smirked, she wanted to see if he was going to cry or not. That look he gave her, it looked like he was looking at any other human female that roam this planet."I have no request for you now, but I still give you a bit, enough to kill your bugs....But for now on she did a slight pause and tilt her head to the side and removed her heels from his hand,"You will become my pet, I always wanted a human as a pet...You will come when I call, you will do what i say, you will be loyal to me and strike down any enemy i say strike down, do you understand this contract? She asked, she pet his head, she heard of stories where some Gods had pet humans, but she wanted one now.

"Are you still willing to recive this power?" she asked


*Blue*

Zeke request threw her off a bit, go and collect bugs and put them in a temple, seems simple enough. When he threw her the half cut peach she blushed again and ate it bit by tiny bit, she had to savor what a God like him will allow her to have. She listened more and more to his story,"I understand my Lord, I'll come back when I'm done completing your task but my Lord any animal that you control is beautiful in my eyes. she said while blushing,"I will do anything you request my Lord and I'll do it happily. She got up and bowed before him and poured him another glass of wine,"Please stay in good health my Lord."

With that she bowed before him one more time before smiling and doing her job.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

After having her head close to the ground she felt the air get colder. As she looked up she saw a figure appear, as he talked he drew a sword and stabbed her heart. Her eyes widened as this act happened, although the weird thing is that once he sheathed his sword she noticed no blood was coming out. Now he was talking again, she recognized him as Vergil the Moon and Ice god.

She collapsed as she looked at him, with a hand over her heart, she felt as if she were about to pass out. As he talked she listened, she heard that he was letting her live, but she needed to get to Dante's island and kill a fire demon. As he gave her instructions she just listened. She didn't know what to do, but she just looked on as he talked. Once he explained what needed to be done she screamed out in agony, for the pain in her heart hurt. She knew the curse would be worse than this pain, but she couldn't stand it. She fell onto her side, grabbing her chest where her heart was approximately. After a minute or so she noticed that the pain dwindled and eventually disappeared. 

As she got up she thought _'Why did this have to happen... At any rate, I think I should go and report back to Nahla...'_ She grabbed where the pain use to be and looked up, she remembered the new mission given to her, she didn't know where this island was or what fire demons were, but at her current state she knew she would stand no chance against them. She turned and started to walk, or limp as I should say, out of the temple. When she was walking back to the sea she just thought of her previous actions, obviously a lot of people would see her as a sinner, for her to burn down the tower.

As she walked she noticed she was getting close to the sea, she knew this route very well, as she had been down it many times. She thought over her new mission, her old one was to defile something that was of the God Vergil, now her new mission was to defile something of the God Dante. Although what choice did she have, she was now in this mess and she would eventually die from the curse if she doesn't fix this. Although before she could get to the sea she stopped, she remembered something that the god Vergil said, _"and should you fall in love, take the life of the one you care about too."_ She got frightened, as for some strange reason everytime she saw a human being she just develops a huge crush on them for some reason, she was never able to explain it, although she claims that Kiya, The Goddess of Love and Emotions punished her by doing this to her for some reason. Halibel quickly came to the decision that she had never truly loved anyone in her life so she continued to walk towards the sea.

Once there she stepped in the water as she bowed her head. She calmly said "Nahla, Goddess of the Sea... My mission is complete..."

*[Dialogue projected toward Nahla, Goddess of the Sea and Water]*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 22, 2010)

*Jason*

"Alright, its time for me to get going." Walking over to one of the two windows on the temples walls Jason threw the grappling hook inside and slowly pulled it up securing it. Turning to his horse he securely tied the rope to the horses saddle. Climbing up the wall he was hidden in the darkness of the night. Swinging his legs over the other side he dropped the other end of the rope to the ground inside the temple.

Sliding down the rope he peered up at the altar and walked toward it quietly. He was suddenly startled by this Golden statuses of Amber, Goddess of Greed, Fortune, and Luck. Looking around more carefully he noticed all of the other statuses that littered the room. The beautifully made benches and the superb workmanship inside. "Huh.." Jason shrugged abit as he trudged onward toward the Altar. He didn't care much for any of that stuff and needed to complete his mission. Making his way to the Altar he noticed there was more to it that met the eye. A hidden doorway was behind it. Slowly opening it a flood of glittering lights blinded him. As soon as he eyes adjusted, he could clearly see mounds and mounds of gold and treasure. "Well this might be harder than I anticipated. Unless these stones are somewhere convenient."

______________
*Kratos*

The gravel twisted and churned under his feet. Pulling along a covered figure by a rope. His skin was clearly visible even in the dead of night. A dull ashy white covered his body and adorned with chains that wrapped around his forearms. Many people headed inside, the rest whispered. They could easily be hear, many whispered it was a demon. Others knew of his tale and, his given name. The Ghost of Sparta. 

A scowl met everyone as he looked toward the city folk. Making his was toward the Temple of Dante, God of the Sun and Fire. Before he could enter the temple, priests littered its entry way. Stammering and shivering they manged to say in almost unison, "You may not enter." Kratos yanked the figure forward. "I have an offering for God Dante. I want to speak to him. Don't get in my way." pushing the priests aside easily the trembled in fear. Setting the figure on its knees atop of the altar Kratos called out, "Dante, God of the Sun and Fire. I need to speak with you!..I have an offering you might like." throwing the hood back it was a beautiful blond women. She flinched abit and turned toward the marble floor. "I bring this woman."

*[Kratos wishes to talk to Dante, the God of the Sun and Fire]*


----------



## Young Master (Sep 23, 2010)

Cloud wakes up to find his allies trying to keep the Dragon away from him. His whole body was aching. He looked up and saw the Guildmaster looking grimly at the situation. "Dammit," Cloud thought, "Why doesn't he help us?" Cloud looks down at his borken arm, it was bloodied and disfigured.

Out of his perefials, he sees Felia gets hit by the Dragons tail and thrown against one of the latern. "NO!" Gray yelled as she split out blood and hit the ground, he turned to go to her but was stopped by Hunter. "Uriya, tend to Felia." Hunter ordered, "Gray, you and I have to stop this thing from getting near Felia and Cloud." Gray hesitates, but does as hs told.

"I can help," Cloud tried to yell hoarsely, but he only ended up wasting energy.  He lies back down and waits the inevitable. "Oh, Great Asya, Goddess of Nature and Earth." He begans to pray, hoping that Gods and Goddesses do exist. "If you can hear me, please answer. I am in need of your Divine assistant." He waited, hoping to hear a response. Hoping open his eyes and see a beautiful Goddess saving him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2010)

*Kamina*


Keiichi Song said:


> *Aoi*
> 
> She slammed her high heels into his hand and smirked, she wanted to see if he was going to cry or not. That look he gave her, it looked like he was looking at any other human female that roam this planet."I have no request for you now, but I still give you a bit, enough to kill your bugs....But for now on she did a slight pause and tilt her head to the side and removed her heels from his hand,"You will become my pet, I always wanted a human as a pet...You will come when I call, you will do what i say, you will be loyal to me and strike down any enemy i say strike down, do you understand this contract? She asked, she pet his head, she heard of stories where some Gods had pet humans, but she wanted one now.
> 
> "Are you still willing to recive this power?" she asked



He frowned, looked at the goddess again and said"It?s not like I want the title of 'pet' "quite bored"But as I have said I need that power and I will pay"he said remarking his words"I will strike down whoever you need me to strike down"he said the last part smiling, thought it was a smile which was insane but at the same time bitter, the blood was going to be spilled and that bad habit of him would be shown.


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2010)

Lucas and Sierra had been traveling this strange land for a while now.
"So blondy, we know that the gods here are different to the old school ones. And that we are powerless."
Lucas popped another grape into his mouth. 
"And that old lady knew something about us, but it was implied to shut the fuck up about that. But apparently you gain powers by summoning a god and like doing shit for him. And I personally want to feel empowered. Its like I'm walking through the black side of town with no protection you feel me."

Sierra looked at Lucas with a frown. "Ok ok, my bad I'm not a racist, I'm just careful." He smiled.

"I wonder what happened to Gabriel. He used the sands more than he had ever before, that must drain his powers alot." Sierra asked.

"True but Gabbys a fighter, and he will show up sooner or later. But now its time to summon some gods." Lucas's face went sad.

"Ok whats wrong?" Sierra asked.

"If we do this, its like I'm cheating on Dad with another parent. It feels wrong, like I have nothing against infidelity, but this kinda feels icky."

Sierra laughed. "And if you don't the big black scary men might come after you."

Lucas quickly piped up. "This is true, O.K you got a list of the god and their domains right?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 23, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Kamina*
> 
> 
> He frowned, looked at the goddess again and said"It?s not like I want the title of 'pet' "quite bored"But as I have said I need that power and I will pay"he said remarking his words"I will strike down whoever you need me to strike down"he said the last part smiling, thought it was a smile which was insane but at the same time bitter, the blood was going to be spilled and that bad habit of him would be shown.



*Aoi*

"Then the contact is set...Pet" she said,"Betray this contact and watch as I put in line your whole village burn to the ground." she smirked, she brought up his face to hers and pecked his lips with hers. This will only be a tiny bit of power that she will give him, but even a small amount of power was addicting."Go on now, smashed those little bugs." And with that she disappered..


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 23, 2010)

*Jason*

Making his way around the mounds of gold on a small singled out path. He twisted and turned around the heaps of treasure. Not batting an eye lash toward greed he continued forward. Reaching the end of the trail he saw to stones sitting on little pedestals and held up by a metal stand. One looked like a moon and the other a sun. Both of them looked craggy but glowed faintly. Looking around abit Jason walked up and snatched both of them of the stands at the same time and looked around for something to happen. "Uhh. Ok then." turning around he made his way back down the trail. A sound of stones rubbing against eachother could be heard.

Turning back toward the end of the trail the pedestals were lowering. "Ahh this looks bad..." Running down the opposite end of the trail the mounds of treasure shook and started to crumble downwards onto the trail. Dodging chest and jewel enameled weapons and fine furniture. Jason kept up his full out sprinting. Grimacing abit he said to himself, "I knew it wasn't going to be this easy!" Crashes could be heard very audibility through out the temple. Doing a forward roll he barely missed a crashing Golden pillar. The rumbling stopped as Jason slowly jogged to a hault and turned toward the treasure. His little route in between the golden hills had disappeared completely. Turning toward the door he opened it silently to see the two guards from before approaching the Altar. "Ehh..." Sprinting for the rope he started pulling himself up it as fast as he could.


----------



## Kei (Sep 23, 2010)

*Blue*

As she got to work, she first had the problem of getting the bugs, she didn't want to get to many, even though truthfully she didn't like insects but she sucked it up all for Zeke, she wanted him to see that she was a strong girl, capable of being his servant and probably...if she could pushed the lines..friends, hopefully. She put put the bugs in a little bag. And then headed off to the temple...

"Be careful what you do~ Because God is watching your every move~" she began to sing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Aoi*
> 
> "Then the contact is set...Pet" she said,"Betray this contact and watch as I put in line your whole village burn to the ground." she smirked, she brought up his face to hers and pecked his lips with hers. This will only be a tiny bit of power that she will give him, but even a small amount of power was addicting."Go on now, smashed those little bugs." And with that she disappered..



He looked at the moon when Aoi disappeared"Tsk, I said I don?t like anyone calling me pet"he said and walked back to the town"did she really give me some kind of power?"he wondered as the entrance of the town was still far away but it can be seen by him.

Some minutes later he entered the town, it was getting really late he was thinking until a voice called him"Where have you been? It?s getting late and Saki was worried"the voice said as Kamina turned his face and saw his childhood friend Icaro"Sorry, sorry. I was just walking around the town"he gave an excuse as his friend just nodded and started to walk next to him."Then what will be the dinner today?"Kamina asked "You?re lucky...It?ll be meat"the guy smiled"Oh! that?s great"he said and looked at the sky.Moments like this one were one of the things he must protect.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2010)

*Dante.*

The congo line was in full swing as he upped the speed and started to run around the temple. More and more folk dropped out but the dark haired girl managed to hold on until it was just him and her left. The sister was out of sight for a while, as was everyone else. Both of them panted.

"Damn! That was good!" Dante said. "Ok well I like your style, you get a thumbs up from me" he winked and gave her a thumbs up.

He then clicked his fingers and turned into his Godlike form, with that trademark smile of his.

"I should have mentioned earlier that I am Dante God of the Sun and Fire and unofficially the second sexiest God in Heaven. Even I can't compete with Kiya, but it is close!" He laughed and made a flower out of fire, taking all the heat out of it and expertly throwing it at Sumira, the flower planting behind her ear.

"There we go, that completes a perfect picture." He grinned, "so you want a weapon and some adventure huh? Hmmm"

It was just then that Kratos made his request to see him. He then had the perfect mission, Kratos was also at his temple but deeper in it, away from the rest of the party.

"Follow me sweetheart." he said. He could think of many, many other 'quests' for her but he actually needed this done. He could but hope that one of the pixies would burn her clothes off.

He reverted back to his disguised form as he walked through the crowds and went into the starkly quiet prayer room

"Guh, some folk just don't get the hint. Make some noise people! You are celebrating Dante, not Vergil. And for the love of me, smile!" He shouted but only got a half assed response, obviously unaware that that was their God. Dante didn't mind, he was happy as long as there was a party.

He shook his head and walked towards Kratos. "You too, a smile is free you know." He grinned, demonstrating how to do it.

"Kratos, Sumira. Sumira, Kratos." He flew through the introductions. "Oh and I'm Dante by the way." He clicked his fingers and changed into his origiinal for, All the priests gaped and shouted. He then noticed the blonde woman who seemed terrified. "I appreciate the thought Kratos but I'm not really into the screaming in terror sex. Might be your thing and good luck to you, but yeah I'm more into the...well like her." he pointed at Sumira and then winked.

The priests were chanting something and Dante waved them to stop. "Yeah I'm pretty awesome but keep the others out till I'm done ok?" he requested politely. The priests nodded and they left, along with the girl.

"Right! I have a mission for the pair of you. Some of my pixies have managed to get themselves into a spot of bother. They've been captured and are to be sold as pets on the black market. You know they make tiny little handcuffs for them? I think another God makes them but I don't know who, they are high advanced little things. Anyways, you two have to get them back." He smiled at Kratos. "Smile, remember?"

"Thing is, pixies are fiesty wee things and are likely to burn you even though you are trying to free them. One of you will have your hands full keeping them occupied and heaven help you if one escapes. You remember that big fire in the forest a few years back? Yeah, that was ONE pixie. They just like burning stuff. So you'll have to fend off the smugglers and the pixies. Its tough. You up for it? your choice, I'm not fussed either way. If you say no then we'll just go our seperate merry ways." he paused "Oh and if I remember, one of the pixies is pregnant. Watch out if she goes into labour!"

He looked at the pair of them and waited for a response.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 23, 2010)

*Jason*

Pulling up the rope quickly a spear whizzed by him and out the small window. Wrapping his cloak around the Gatling hook's rope he quickly jumped down and slid down the rope. Unhinging the hook it feel to the ground and he quickly stuff it into his saddle bag and took off and out the city. 

*
[A few hours later]*

Making it out to a forest far away from the city Jason dismounted and called out, "Aoi, my Goddess of War and Strategy. I have completed my quest!" Slipping the moon and sun stone from the bag they glowed faintly. Jason held them out slightly in his palms as he waited for a response.

________
*Kratos*

A bit annoyed Kratos shrugged abit. "I don't have women screaming in terror during sex. They beckon me and I fulfill their desire, more so than many men I'm told." Listening to the quest Dante had in mind Kratos's trade mark scowl didn't appear. He just marched toward the entrance and turning to his new found partner and the God Dante.  "Well lets head off to save these pixies. We've hurry up before their shipped off to some undesirable place." The moonlight gleamed off his ashy white skin as he crossed his arms in wait.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 24, 2010)

"Wake up," a voice tauntingly called, "Wakey Wakey." Cloud opened his eyes, and looked around. "Where am I?" Cloud asked, confused. He looked around, and saw everyone standing round him, Gray, Uriya, Hunter and Felia. His eyes widened, "What happened to the dragon?"

Hunter pats him on his arm, Cloud waited for a sharp pain to hit him, but nothing came. He looked down at his arm, nothing was wrong with it. "We were all under Mass Hypnosis. We were neverin cavern fighting a Dragon." Hunter explained to him, "The test was to realize that we were under a spell."

Cloud thought about it for a bit. It all seemed so real though, the pain, and the smell of blood. Once he comprehended everything, he hesitantly asked, "So, did any of us pass the exam?" 

The Guildmaster comes from behind him, "That will be announced right now." He motioned for everyone to follow him. Cloud gets up, and then falls right back down. "Sorry," Cloud told them, "I feel super exhausted some reason."  Hunter and Gray helps Cloud walk towards the Guild's Main Room.

Guildmaster Ulle as on top of the stage, the 5 of them who took the test stood behind him. All of the members of the guild waited for the announcement. "Today," the master begins, "Five of our own, took the test to become Class-C Mercenary. For those who have already taken it, you know the hardship that it brings. And for those who haven't, God be with you when you do." All of the Class-C and higher mercenary cheers and yells. The master raises his hand to silence them. "Now, I present to you the newest Class-C Mercenaries." He casts a variety of seals on his hands, the he goes first to Hunter, "Hunter; when all looked Grim, you didn't forget your task at hand. But at the same time, you knew that you had to keep your allies safe. For that, you are promoted to Class-C." He touches Hunters forehead, and a seal appears for a slight moment, befoe fading into his skin. The guildmaster moves on to Uriya, Gray, and Felia. Doing the same to them all. But he lets go of the hand seals when he reached Cloud. "Cloud," he begins, "You were brave, and daring. When you saw Gray in danger, you were the first on to jump in to help him. But you are reckless and stupid. Instead of diving onto he Dragon's Head, you could've done more if you had pierce its wings. And when you had a broken arm, instead of just moving yourself to safety, you endangered yourself, and got knocked out. Leaving you allies to have to fend for you, while they fend for themselves as well. For that, I can't promote you." Cloud's head goes down, ashamed. The master walks away, and everyone follows.

Cloud sits upon the same hill that he was when he was watching the sunrise the day before he was called to take the Class-C Test. Of the 5 that were chosen, he was the only one who didn't get promoted. "I must get stronger." Cloud mumbles to himself, as he recalls the whole event of the test. "Oh, Great Asya, bless me with the strength that I need to become stronger."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 24, 2010)

Alice bows to Alethea, ?I'll be back in the morning.? she says, walking away, her leather armor keeping her quiet in the house.  She inches herself through the house, then out towards the rich section of the town.

?You...Idiot.? Alethea says quietly, then heads her own way.  The woman decides to get some rest instead of being so determined on their father's downfall.

*Alice...*

The woman sneaks around behind a high class home.  The silence of the woman's steps allowed the family inside to become easy prey to the thief.  Alice runs toward the wall, then takes a step on the side, leaping up as high as she could when she made contact.  Allowing her to get a firm grip on the balcony, 
the redhead peeks over the edge, seeing as no one was around she pulls herself up.  The woman raids the jewelry, finding the most expensive one then hides it in her armor.  She leaps off the balcony, grabbing hold of a column, then slides to the ground and runs off like a true thief.

In the middle of a small clearing Alice grabs the necklace out of her armor then shows it to the sky, ?A gift to the Goddess of Luck and Greed!?

*Calling to Amber...*


----------



## Kuno (Sep 24, 2010)

*Nahla...*

Once again the same soft song began to rise out of the water, the goddess began to surface.  “My child...”  Nahla already knew what happened, and her voice was full of remorse.  Tears sparkled in the goddess' eyes as she looked on, waving a hand the water surrounded Halibel taking away any pain or injury she might have received, except that of the heart.  “I'm so sorry...” once the water fell away her hand rested on the girls cheek.

“For the pain that I have caused you I will double the ability you have received.”  a soft tingling began inside the young woman's body as the ability was completely bestowed and expanded.  “I do have other things I could ask of you if you are willing.”  Nahla held up a hand stood beside her, the ocean lapping at their legs.  “I will tell you first then you will be able to decide, this time, if you wish before I leave.”  she sighed as a soft wind blew in toward them, bringing the sent of the salty seas.  “Many of a God's domain treads upon mine.  Zeke claims the creatures in my depths, Mion claims the souls of those that drown in my seas, Gracia says she gives my creations life, Vergil freezes my beautiful water and causes the tides...”  the sea raised up around them enclosing them in a sphere.  “I could continue with the ways the others make my skin crawl, but I won't.

Nahla sighed growing weary of battling for her own domain.  “I must make sure you are a true follower, one that I can trust.  In this task you will face great danger but you will remain safe if you believe in me.”  The goddess smiled at the girl before raising her hand, above it a ball of water began to spin but then a vision appeared.  “Go to my island, to the very center across a great lake, my creatures swim the waters on the island, but there is nothing on the land.”  the water began to spin more, centering on the small building on the center of the island.  “Inside you will see a fountain of the clearest sparkling water.  Drink of this water and you will be given a special blessing, you will never drown when in my water, and you will be able to swim forever without surfacing.”  

The ball began to spin faster and a vision of her normal temples showed.  “Go to this temple and ask for a priest by the name of Cristoph.  He will see that you find my island safely, Cristoph is the only person that has made it to my island, for you see...” the vision showed a man who's features were covered by a blue robe, his bright sparkling blue eyes the only thing that could be seen.  “Is within my depths and not on the surface.”

“Will you accept my mission?  Will you seek Cristoph?”  Nahla looked toward Halibel and gave a soft smile.  “The choice, this time, is yours.”


*Asya...*

A childish giggle came to Cloud's ears.  It was soft, sounding like silver bells being tickled by the wind, and was extremely infectious.  Just as the laughter seemed to get louder, a vision appeared before him.  In his eyes he wasn't sure what he saw as it flickered between that of a beautiful woman and a young child.  “Which do you prefer?”  The vision asked him then waved him away.  “Never mind.  I shall decided...um....”  the sight began to flicker faster and faster until she remained a woman.  “I counted to ten and stayed at whatever I was at the time.”  again she giggled as she danced around the hill then stood before him.

“You have called me seeking power?”  Asya said sitting down, in what seemed like thin air, yet the plants had risen as she fell, meeting her half way in the form of a stool.  “What sort of power do you seek?  Would you like to control the plants like this?”  the plants grew up around him before settling back to the ground.  “The earth like this?”  then the very dirt they sat on rose higher still, though this time it stayed.  “Something else maybe?”  she then waited to see what his response would be.


*Sumara/Samiri...*

“You are my lord!”  Samiri exclaimed flinging herself to the ground then standing before him.  She then waited eagerly as he spoke.  “Pixies.  Right.”  she nodded as if she understood though her sister had come up now and was listening with a racing heart.

“Okay.  Rescue the pixies.  Watch out for handcuffs.  Are they suppose to stay in the handcuffs or do we let them out?  What kind of things do we need?  How are we suppose to do this?”

“Samiri I will deal with the details.”  Sumara gave the god a sheepish grin as she pulled her sister along toward the man they had to work with.  

“Thank you lord!  Thank you my lord!  I shall not fail you!  I swear!”  Samiri was crying out to Dante as her sister drug her toward the door.

“Stop embarrassing yourself.”

“I'm not embarrassing myself.  I am thanking my god.”

“Trust me.  You are embarrassing yourself.”

“You wouldn't think so if you thanked your gods once in a while.”

“I thank them everyday.”

“You do?”

“Yes.”

“When?”

“In prayer.”

“Oh....I never thought of that.”

Sumara again slapped the palm of her hand to her forehead.  “Let's get going.”  She said to the man and walked out of the temple, cursing her sister the entire time.


*Amber...*

A shriek lit the area around Alice, it wasn't one of anger, but of a child receiving the most wanted toy.  “OH!  You got if for me?!”  the small woman squealed with delight as she raced up to the woman and whipped the beautiful necklace away from her.  “I love it!”  She then clasped it around her neck.  “Kiya will be so jealous!”  she caressed the heart of the necklace and looked at Alice with sparkling eyes, never once did gratitude enter her speech.  “Oh you deserve something special for this!  What do you want?  I will make sure it happens!”  she then tapped her lips for a moment.  “There!”  she said waving her hands toward the girl.  “I just made you a little more lucky.  But, why did you want me here?  What is up?”  Amber asked as the young woman's body stopped tingling.


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Kinzey, after hearing the goddess?s quest, shivered, though it wasn?t because of the intense cold of the cavern, though that probably contributed at least partially to it. Truly, the queen of darkness was a malevolent being, to send an ordinary human out to find and capture 3 people, knowing he would be leading them to their deaths. What a cruel fate. Then again, he should of known that he would be doing something evil for this god. It?s just that he hadn?t expected something so inherently wrong. He himself didn?t believe darkness were always mutually inclusive. At least, he didn?t think he thought that. With the loss of his memory, he wasn?t sure what his old opinions had been.

?Yes my lady? he said humbly, keeping his head bowed.?It would be an honor to perform such a task for you?. Then, _very _slowly, he began to edge backwards, out of the cavern. When he felt the coldness recede from his body, that unnatural coldness, he turned around and began walking briskly out.

Finnaly, getting out, he saw the cluster of priests and thought, smiling, _maybe there?s another way.._. Raising his arms in greerting, he called out joyously ?Greetings, friends! I have met with the goddess Alexandra, and bring a message I think you all would like to hear?.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

When Nahla came to her call and trapped them in a water sphere she continued to listen, to hear what this mission was exactly about.  After being explained the situation she nodded as she said "Yes... I understand, and I will accept the mission. Thank you for all that you have done." She quickly looked back up at her as she said "Sorry, but I can't immediately complete this task... I need to go see another goddess, but once that is all done I will make sure to complete this assignment, I promise." She looked up at her, with confidence.


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

She heard her name being called from a familiar voice, time to get to work I guess, she thought. As she began to land on the Mortal World, she smiled to herself, when she saw the boy who summoned her was standing there to greet her. Hopefully he didn't fail her, oh the things she would have to do to punish a weak warrior. She landed gracefully in front of him...

"Aren't you going to bow before your Goddess?"she asked in a teasing way,"It seems you have brought them to me, what a good child you are." Aoi open her hands to receive the gift


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jason*

Handing his Goddess the Moon and Sun stone, Jason stepped back abit. He accidentally grazed his hand against the palm of her hand. It was soft to the touch but he knew they were strong. "I have completed my quest with..a minor inconvenience or two. " Jason stood upright as he asked, "So these were the stones you needed me to go and retrieve?"

___________

*Kratos*

His scowl returned to his face as he followed the two women. Any other man would've stared at the bodies from his point of view but Kratos could've cared less. He needed to hurry up and gain power so he could take his revenge. So for now, he was stuck with doing a myriad of Gods quests. "So do you ladies know where this black market is? I don't want to wander aimlessly for hours to find this place"


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

She smiled gently as she saw both, the moon stone and sun stone in her hands. She was highly grateful to this human."You did me well boy and so I will bestow to you a little bit of power, come back to me if you need any more, but this is my warning to you...Power is addicting...No matter how small the amount." she told him. "Especially among men, they crave to be the best so I ask one last time, are you sure you want to this power I a going to give you?" 

Aoi watched men after men fall to her, at first they wanted power to protect, then they wanted power to destroy, then they wanted power to rule over every kingdom. Soon Aoi watched as kings that worshiped her fell from others that did the same. Aoi didn't receive much respect because they believe that she brought fourth corruption and she would only smile and smirked.

Only a few men had became real warriors too her, that only came back when they needed it or stop themselves from going insane with power. She smirked a bit to herself as she touched the boys blond hair, she probably would love to see how this one will turn out.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Nehla smirked as she said "Fine... Do as you wish." The water sphere around Halibel lowered and she walked back into the water. As Halibel saw her leave she tried to, again, make a sphere of water in her hand, she was able to make it round this time but it wasn't all that big or perfect. After she was done concentrating she let the water ball go and ran off into the forest. As she was running she saw a man, and a beautiful lady, she had recognized the lady but hadn't recognized the man. As she slowly walked she wondered what he was giving her.


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

She sensed another human presences, a female, Aoi looked over the boys shoulders and smiled. She still got it after all these years that passed, she watched as the human girl was looking at her hands. Aoi held them out for her to see, "These are Moon and Sun Stones!" she called the girl out explaining it to her, "Dante and Virgil love these stones!" She smiled. Women to Aoi were very strong out of all the humans.

They didn't give into the pleasure of power much and they could control the power that Aoi gives them. Aoi walked over to her and smile,"If you re going to sneak, do better, in War, your body would be brutally disfigured by now." Aoi said, women didn't last long in war sadly but if they were used, more then likely they were used as spies. Sadly to Aoi misfortune if they were found out, the women were brutally killed and or raped. And the men would let them rot on the ground and the side that made the woman a spy would just use another.

Sad...Truly sad


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She heard the women talk, although when she heard the name Virgil she shivered, still haunted by the idea of him. She continued to walk slowly, as she slowly said "Sorry if I am interupti..." Although she was shortly cut off for when she noticed the woman she was speaking to was Aoi, the Goddess of War, she had been seeking her as well and has been wanting to meet her. Suddenly she felt herself get on her knees as she said "Sorry that I have interrupted Aoi, I will wait to talk, as I have been waiting to see you for quite some time..."


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

"Women need power more then men,she smiled,"and plus my business with him is already done with, so what is your request? Aoi asked, she smiled to herself, most women wanted strategic powers so they can always be one step ahead of their husbands. In their relationships with their husbands and their lovers, it interest Aoi how women could lie so smoothly never being caught yet always keeping their husbands in check. 

Women interested Aoi more then men but she still treated them all equally.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jason*

Clenching his fist Jason stood proudly as he said, "I'm ready  for anything. I won't falter and I will not succumb to petty desires. I will not fail you or my family." Jason saw AOi talking to a woman and a womanly voice answer back. He turned to see a women and raised his eye brow abit. "Um, Hello."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She quickly said "Sorry to ask this of you without any introductions, my name is Halibel... Tia Halibel... Also normally I would ask for an advancement in my strategical, although now I have come upon a almost impossible mission from a different god, and to complete such task I need power... So please, I need a weapon of some sort, such as a sword ((OOC: Look at her appearance for the type of sword she wants)) So please, I will complete any mission for you if need be..." As she looked up she saw the man again as she softly said "Hello..." She quickly looked back down as she blushed, she didn't like looking at humans directly in the face, it would probably show her infatuation with them.


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

"A sword?" Aoi had a great laughed hard, this was priceless, this was what she worked for, to see unexpected days like this,"You want a sword!?" Its been along time since a female asked for a sword but after she got though laughing she straighten up. "..Then I'll make you one specially for you...if you do a mission for me of course."Aoi said. 

She has been having a hard time with her loyal subjects in their training, especially the children version. She looked long and hard at the girl but then shook her head."Young boy, do you want more power?" she asked him as she turn to him,"There is a special mission that takes two. And I wouldn't like it in my mind if she ends up dying, do you want to help?" she asked the boy.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jason*

"Yes, I wouldn't mind going with her." Jason walked over to the women and extended his hand out to her. "Hi, I'm Jason Heron." After he shook hands with her he turned toward the Goddess. " So what's this mission all about my Goddess?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aoi*

She clasped her hands together and smiled,"Well then lets get started!" Aoi said,"One of my spirit warriors has gotten lost in the mortal world, he a cute little thing but the thing is. He is a very dangerous kid, he already killed some people out of fear." Aoi got a little sad, she missed her little baby pyramid head, they were children versions of the actual thing, unlike their grown up version the babies can get very scared and end up killing a whole village if provoked so.

"I warn you, this spirit, will strike without hesitation if provoked...But he still is a child...I want him back alive." she explained,"To the North of here is where I tracked him, he in a village...You got a day to bring him back...A day, if you don't bring him back here, young man will lose his power...And you pretty lady...I'll find something for you.." Aoi said

"Don't fail me now." she said as she lifted off back into the heavens she will be watching their progress.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Even though he shook her hand she still didn't look at his face, but as she explained the assignment she looked up at to the sky as she said "Well if he is only in the village north of us then it shouldn't take us to long to reach where he is. Now all we need to do is devise a plan so that we can comple..." When she was talking she looked over to the man, and again blushed, she cut her sentence off with a gasp as she looked back to the ground. She calmly said "At any rate we should be going... It's not like I will lose anything if I fail, my life is already in jeopardy..." She then started to head north as she said "So... are you coming or not?" Although when she said that she didn't look back, not wanting him to see her face.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jason*

"Alright, well.." Jason easily jumped up on his horse. He felt somehow lighter than he ever was. Shrugging abit he patted his horses butt. "Heh, well you can jump on my horse. It will probably be the quickest way to get around." He nodded to Aoi. "We'll do our best and capture your friend and bring him back, Ma'am." Pausing for a moment he waited for his new companion for this short journey.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She thought about it for a little, and decided to go on the horse. She made sure to avoid looking in his eyes as she hopped onto the horse. She calmly said "Can we try to hurry this up. I am sorry, but I don't have time to be wasting, you claim that using your horse is the fastest way of getting around here, then prove it..." She was trying to make him try to finish this as fast as they could, she needed to gain power, and she needed to do it quick. She did not know of how much time she had, but she knew that she didn't have a lot.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jason*

"Ok then." Slapping the reins the horse neighed loudly and galloped off toward the north. Jason called back to the Goddess, "We'll have your friend before times up!"

*[After the short ride to the north they entered into town]*

Jason pulled back on the reigns and the horse slowly trotted off to the side of the street. Jason swung his leg over and jumped off he extended his hand up to the women to let her down. "Well this is the place the Goddess spoke of. Lets hurry up and get this kid spirit, before something bad happens"


----------



## Kei (Sep 25, 2010)

*Blue*

She was finally finished the chore of collecting bugs, she didn't understand how hard to capture tiny little thing until now, but lucky the animals that helped raised her gave her a helping hand. but it was mostly Blue using her hands to dig under the ground, she was very passionate to help Zeke any way she could. So her hands were dirty once she made it to the temple. Even though she was going to defile the temple with dead bugs, she still had to show some kind of respect.

So she washed her hands before she entered and when she walked inside Gracia temple and was awestruck, the statue her servants built for her was beautiful, Blue blushed. Zeke was probably awestruck by her as well. At the statue she laid the dead bugs along her statue feet bowed and then left. Hopefully no one saw her so she quickly ran out and left the place.

"Forgive Me Goddess, but this have to be done." she said to herself.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 25, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Still refusing to look at his face she quickly looked at his hand and grabbed it as she hopped off. She said "Well... I say we should just finish this quickly... I need to go complete a few more assignments after this so I would like to just make this quick... So where should we start looking?" She scanned the area, trying to see if there was any sign of where it could be.


----------



## Kei (Sep 25, 2010)

*Baby Pyramid Head*

So scary...Everything is so scary....Where is Mama Aoi? Where is she? Baby Pyramid Head missed his mother...His pyramid helmet, protected him from anyone seeing him cry, Aoi would punish him if she saw him cry..Mama Aoi where is she? He only wanted to play with the wolf next thing you know he didn't see mama or big brothers or sisters.

"Oi!" he heard a man voice called out,"What is that freaky thing!?"

Baby Pyramid Head looked up, it was human, men, drunk men at that...Aoi told him that most humans weren't warrior potential they wanted power only for themselves and not others. They were the lowest of the low and only a few humans that came up to her standards!

"Oi, kid, what the fuck is that thing on your head!? Why you carrying that huge knife around its dangerous, for a punk brat like you!" laughed the man, he and other friends clearly drunk as well laughed along side him, "You look like some freak! Yeah stupid brat!"...Baby Pyramid Head got angry, mama Aoi told him he was beautiful! Mama Aoi never called him stupid or a brat! He began to cry again where are you Mama Aoi! Next thing he knew his pyramid was tooked off his head!

The men stood in awe he was kinda a cute kid! He had long curly blond hair and deep blue eyes, but then, the Baby stabbed one of the men, over and over again! The other drunk men stared in awe. Until baby turned on them, soon he was covered in their disgusting blood! He had to find Mama Aoi, he took his pyramid from the dead man hands and put it on his head.

Blood was every where, the guys intestines were hanging out with their face in shock!


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 25, 2010)

*Jason*

Jason turned to hear men yelling and people running away from one direction. Shouting a man covered in blood ran right past him. Slipping his shield on his arm, he grabbed his sword as well. Running past people he shoved them out the way and made his way down the street. "Hey hurry up! We don't have all day to catch this kid!"


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

As she ran with him she saw that people were... dead. She was horrified at the site but continued. But as she ran with the man she eventually stopped in her tracks, seeing the creature that they had been looking for. It fit the discreption enough, so she slowly advanced, although she was quite a ways away she didn't know how close she could get to it. She slowly said, not knowing if it could hear her or not "We have to be cautious if we want it to not attack us, but my life isn't currently as important as yours so I minus well approach it first..." As she slowly walked towards it she said "Hello... hi my name is Halibel... We have been sent to bring you back to your mom, Aoi..." She didn't know much else to say, she was nervous.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jason*

He stayed behind Halibel and sheathed his sword as he saw that is was just a child, like Aoi said. Just to not frighten the child, he smiled abit as he relaxed some. " Aoi sent us to come and bring you back to your home and her, as fast as we can. Your in the human world which isn't safe for either of us." Knelling down to his level but still at a considerable distance he thought that Halibel could talk to the child and it kind of made sense that he would respond better to her than him. Looking over the bodies he could smell the scent of Alcohol, it burnt his nostrils and he turned away from them. He thought to himself, _'Hmm, no wonder. He got spooked by drunk men.' _He peered over at the child's blood soaked blade. _'Even at a young age he could kill them so easily...kinda reminds me of that attack from back then.' _


----------



## Chaos (Sep 26, 2010)

*Dana*

"Glass?" Dana was deeply pleased. It seemed like an awesome alternative. She didn't know how they managed to get the glass panes up there every time, but her curiosity was satisfied for now. "You please me, priestess" Dana gave a warm smile at the woman. "You are looking for power, then?" Dana thought... She couldn't go and give power away for nothing. But she liked this woman and didn't want anything to happen to her. Bingo. "They told me humans have never flown... That's a real shame. You seem resourceful. If you can fly for 5 minutes, glide the winds and enjoy the scenery, then I will give you something you'll like" Dana smiled again and faded from sight, anxiously awaiting what this woman was going to do.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Baby Pyramid Head*

More and more humans ran away from him, screaming at the top of their lungs, it was scaring him horribly! Baby didn't know what to do! He was so scared, he was covered in blood, where was Mama Aoi. Then two other humans approached him, one, female, she was nervous...Real nervous, he can smell it off of her and the other one a man...a man... he wanted to defend himself, he got ready to attack. But then he said something about Mama Aoi! Mama Aoi! At that moment he got instantly happy...

"...Mama..." he began.."Mama sent you?"

He didn't believe humans one bit, but he was desperate to get back to his mama. "Prove it! Prove Mama Aoi sent you!" he yelled at them! He didn't like human and this female and male was no different!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 26, 2010)

Chaos said:


> *Dana*
> 
> "Glass?" Dana was deeply pleased. It seemed like an awesome alternative. She didn't know how they managed to get the glass panes up there every time, but her curiosity was satisfied for now. "You please me, priestess" Dana gave a warm smile at the woman. "You are looking for power, then?" Dana thought... She couldn't go and give power away for nothing. But she liked this woman and didn't want anything to happen to her. Bingo. "They told me humans have never flown... That's a real shame. You seem resourceful. If you can fly for 5 minutes, glide the winds and enjoy the scenery, then I will give you something you'll like" Dana smiled again and faded from sight, anxiously awaiting what this woman was going to do.



Winona watched as the Goddess faded from sight. Fly? "She wants me to fly?' she thought as she got up. No one had ever done that before. Even geniuses had tried to do that but failed. How was she supposed to do that? She thought about this as she left the temple entering her mansion again."Is something wrong Mistress?" asked a servent. Winona smiled."Oh no nothing is wrong." she said putting up a fake act. The servant wasn't convinced but she left it at that anyway. Winona quickly entered entered her room so she wouldn't run into anyone else and began thinking of how she would complete the task that was asked of her.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She thought 'Prove it... I don't really know how to do so... lets see, what did she saw for us to do...' She then commented to it sweetly saying "Well we don't have any physical proof, but she did ask us to come to this exact village to get you, and our assignment requires us to bring you to your mom saftly within twenty-four hours, she doesn't want any harm brought down onto you and we surly don't want to deal any. Trust me, we can't do anything to you, because then we would fail the assignment given to us at hand, but please, I know that your mom is worrying about you so I think it is best for all of us if you follow us to where your mom is." She held out her hand slowly, although they were quite the distance away she thought it wouldn't hurt as she kept a friendly smile on her face.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jason*

"Umm hey. I can show you something Aoi gave me right before we came here." Whistling loudly his horse trotted up next to him. Petting her mane abit he then calmly got under her and threw his arms up her side. Having her underbelly straddle his shoulders Jason stood up slowly, lifting the horse up in mid-air. "There..does this..help explain?" Slowly going back down the horses hoof's came back and touched the ground. Jason got out from under his horse and stood up straight, rolling his shoulders back. "We don't have much time to bring you back to your mother."


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Baby Pyramid Head*

He notice how kind these people were, they were different from all the others, that screamed and ran! He tooked off his pyramid and smiled at them, his blue eyes and blond hair, glistened in the moonlight.You can tell that he was crying, he really missed his mama. He even smiled at bit more when hesaw Jason picked up the horse!

"I can do it too! I can I can!" he said, he ran over to the horse but her wasn't that strong yet, just quick,"Mama sent you? Mama really sent you!"

He was so happy! He ran into the girl arms and nuzzled in her chest, "I missed mama so much! Take me back to mama! I'm so sleepy!" he said


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Hugging the... child after it had jumped into her arms. She calmly said "It's so cute... At any rate Jason, can you grab its pyramid, we need to bring him back to its _'mama'_ now." She smiled, she was happy it trusted them, she then started to slowly walk off as she said "Don't worry, we will get you to your mother soon, and then you can sleep and do what ever you what whenever you want." She wasn't to sure about that, but she was just trying to be comforting.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jason*

Grabbing his little pyramid hat Jason jumped up on the horse. "Lets go before something bad happens." His horse trotted toward Halibel and he extended his hand out to her. In the background you could hear people still yelling and running off toward where they were at. Helping Halibel up onto the horse he slapped the reigns and it started to gallop off down the alleyway. A few men carrying pitch forks and swords chased after them down the back street. "Hold on. I'm going to have to haul a pretty good way and it might be a little stressful for this horse to carry all of us."

As Jason made his way threw the town a few people tried to attack him but he just parried with his shield. After a good fight out of the city, the horse galloped slower and slower as it traveled farther away. Breathing hard it stopped off in the nearby mountainous terrain. Swinging his leg off the horse Jason jumped down onto the ground and looked up at the sky as he held the reigns in one of his hands and shouted, "Aoi, Goddess of War. We have your child and we call you to present him and finish our mission!"


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Aoi/Baby Pyramid Head]*

Aoi quickly came down, it was almost sunrise, they came just in time, Baby Pyramid head watched as his mother came down and instantly got excited. He jumped down from the girl arms and ran to his mother! She quickly picked him up and he was so happy she was too, she hugged him tightly.

"Thank you...thank you very much." She said as she hugged him tightly, "My child has been brought back to me, you have won me over, tell me what do you want?" she asked


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She smiled as she curtsied and asked "Well if I may ask, may I have the sword I asked for earlier. Again I am sorry if I am being impolite, but I need something like that to stand a chance at surviving..." She bit her lip, thinking about the assignment given to her from Virgil.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jason*

Smiling abit at the happy child he looked to the Goddess and said, "Its up to you my Goddess. I would prefer a weapon if I may ask.."looking at his old beaten sword he peered back at her. "This one's old and isn't as good as it use to be. Plus the other power you've given me might brake my current one easily."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She looked straight at Jason, directly to his face, she didn't care if  he could see her infatuation with him, she had to ask this, and she had to do it face to face. She asked "Sorry to ask this of you but mind coming with me on a few more quests. I have some that may require the help of others, and you see I don't have much time left so..." She bit her lip again, that is when she looked back at the goddess asking "So this is the reason I need more power, so please, let me have the sword _'of my dreams'_. 

OOC: ((Again, look at my characters picture to know what sword she wants))


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jason*


He paused a moment and looked at Halibel. He could see a slight infatuation but he already had a girl he loved. He just waved it off and didn't pursue those feelings. He raised his eyebrow and answered Halibel, "Um..I'm sorry Halibel but, I don't know if I could do that because I there's not anything in it for me. Plus I have other things I have to take care of before I go on another quest." He crossed his arms abit and looked over at Aoi for her response.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She looked down to the ground as she said "I see that is rather unfortunate... Oh well, I suppose I would have chosen the same thing if I were you." She looked back up towards the goddess wondering if she answer her plead.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Aoi*

"Stop being so impatient!" Baby Pyramid Head, "Mama is just happy to be with me!"

"Thats enough little one,"Aoi said she touched his cheek and he disappered going back home where he belonged,"Two swords coming right up!"

Aoi concentrated her energy into a tiny orb, but then that tiny orb took form into something larger and then the shining stopped and then a huge white sword, that was bigger then the girls body but Aoi smiled she knew what she was doing. She gave the huge sword to the girl and smiled.

"The sword represents your spirit, its huge, come back to me when you want to upgrade it."Aoi said,"Now your turn!" she said to the blond hair boy. She did the same thing with his, but instead of getting huge, it got longer, when the shining stopped. The sword was bright and had a dragon on it's hilt, it was a very beautiful sword.

"Thank you for your help again...Please come back if you need help with your journey!" Aoi smiled, "If you come back, I would like to see how you mastered your sword, so we should fight!"


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

When she slid her hand into the sword she noticed a handle, and she lifted it with rather ease. She noticed it was a lot lighter than she thought it would be. She bowed saying "Thank you for this gift, I will treasure it." She then turned to the man and said "Well thanks for helping me accomplish this mission, maybe now that curse Virgil has one me will go away quicker... At any rate I need to start one of the other missions given to me. So again thank you." She then started to walk off, wondering what she was going to do next.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Aoi*

Once she heard Virgil name, she quickly stopped the girl and shook her head,"My dear girl, thats just a regulat sword, it holds no real power...Virgil is a very dangerous person and I would hate to see you die so early after what you done." Aoi said,"Before you go...Please think, that sword is only for looks, it holds no real value, level it up before you go."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 26, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She smiled saying "Oh, I am not going up against Virgil directly, I just need to accomplish a task. But by just having this I feel a bit better about accomplishing it. Also I don't plan to deal with that certain task right away, as I still need to become a lot stronger before I can handle it, this is just one of the things I need before I could continue to another task. Although I promise that I will come back soon." She then turned back around to continue on her way.


----------



## Kei (Sep 26, 2010)

*Aoi*

If you wind up dead...I make sure you will have to deal with me when you die!" Aoi smirked and then she winked. She floated back up in the Air back to the heaven where she belonged


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 27, 2010)

*[Kinzey*

“Sir, a-are you sure that her unholiness wishes for our audience?” asked one of the villagers Kinzey had brought with him into the cave nervously. They were in a line, with Kinzey in the lead, feeling his way along the walls. 

”Of course,” he replied reassuringly. ”She wishes to meet her devoted in person”.

“W-well, if you’re sure, sir” he replied, seemingly unreasured. A few minutes later, they reached the large cave, and Kinzey said ”be very quiet”. Then, he bowed low, awaiting the goddess.

OOC: Sorry about the short post!


----------



## Young Master (Sep 27, 2010)

"The power to control Plants," Cloud thought to himself, "Such a simple ability, but so many uses." Cloud turns to the beautiful Goddess, "I accept your powers and blessing, Oh Great Goddess of the Earth." With a gentle giggle, a bright light enveloped Cloud, blinding him and knocking him out.

* * * * * * * * *

Cloud snaps awake, breathing hard. He looked around himself, no one was around, there was no trace of a Goddess ever having been there. "Must have just been a dream," Cloud thought, dissapointed. He noticed that it had already became night. "Oh man, I wasted a whole day up here, the Guildmaster is going to be pissed!" He jumped up and ran back to the guild.

No one was awake when he got back. He carefully opened the doors, so that he doesn't make any noise upon walking in. He looked around briefly before walking to his room on the upper floor. He was inches away from his room when he heard a voice boomed in his head, "Cloud, come!" Right away, Cloud recognized it as the Guildmaster's Mental Link ability. Cloud sighed, and turned towards the Guildmaster's Chamber.

* * * * * * * * *

"I am sorry for dissappearing for today, I was busy, and didn't look at the time." Cloud began blabbering various excuses, hoping that the Master didn't loathe him. Ulle sighs, "Cloud, when you were first introduced to me by Master Eraqus, you showed potential. You showed promises. Now, you just show inadequacy. What happened? Where did the young man, with large ambitions go? What happened to the man, who left his family fortune in search of adventure?" Cloud hung his head low, greatly dissapointed in himself. Not having an answer for the master. Ulle breathes in deeply, "Go to bed. We have a huge day ahead of us tommorow. We will begin preparing for an expedition within the next few days. I expect you to find an answer to all my questions, and questions that you have yourself." Cloud nods, "Thank you master."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Sep 27, 2010)

Winona was thinking of how to fly but nothing came to her. She sat up."Wings!" she said. Everything that flew flew with wings. She got out a piece of paper and began drawing how'd it look and the caculations. She spent hours on it crumbling up a lot of papers until she got the design she wanted."Perfect" she said. She looked at the time. It was late. She yawned. She'd have someone make it for her in the morning. She stood up and went to her bed to sleep.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2010)

*[Alexandra]*

She saw someone bowing to her, it was someone she vaguely remembered. It seemed that someone she actually sent out on a mission came back, although she had forgotten what it was for. She stepped out back into the darkness of the halls saying "You have done well..." She then used the darkness and one by one the men behind Kinzey made a faint scream and disappeared. She said "I don't have all that much time so..." She sort of 'stepped out' of the darkness, which started with her foot, and ended at her head. Her body was illuminating so Kinzey could see her, she calmly said "State what you desire, I will only hear you out once."


----------



## Kinzey (Sep 27, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey blinked a few times at her question. "Well...I was hoping that you could tell me something about my past. And, perhaps grant me a gift...?" He bit his lip, hoping he wasn't asking for too much.


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2010)

*Blue*

She was bored....So very bored....Her mother rubbed her cold wet nose against Blue cheeks, her brothers and sisters began to rough house with her hair, they knew something was wrong with Blue. She lived and was one with them for so many years it was just natural. Blue missed her God Zeke, she laid fresh wine and bread out for him every day. She completed her quest...She was depressed, where was the man she loved so dearly?

Was he sick, Blue jumped up! Dear Gods she hoped he wasn't sick! Can Gods even get sick, her father whipped her face with his tale, giving her a sign to cool it and be patient, Gods came when they wanted not when they are forced...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2010)

*[Alexandra]*

She smirked as she heard his request. She looked up to the invisible ceiling as she said "Shadow Wolf... if I am correct that name holds strong ties with assasination... However, for your power... I will give you this..." She rose her hand and suddenly dropped it, with it came pouring darkness fading onto him and then blending through him. She then put her arm back to her side as she said "What I have just given you is the power to shroud yourself to _'hide'_ from things that you might not want to see you. Although you can probably only hold it up for a short amount of time, but with practice you can probably hold it on for longer... I think it fits, with the assassination theme." Alexandra then turned away as she started to step into the darkness, she said "Now get out of here while you still have a chance." She then was fully enveloped with darkness.


----------



## Kei (Sep 27, 2010)

*Blue*

She closed her eyes and thought long and hard, what it was like to be a pup, she can play with her brothers and sisters! She would run with her mother and father! She thought how it would be, to feel the wind brush along her fur. Blue could feel her clothes getting bigger and her legs getting shorter. When she opened her eyes, she was a pup!

Her father smiled, "About time you notice...You was moping around like a puppy missing its mother!" he nudged her with his nose.

Her mother picked up Blue with her fangs, and carried her to the river so she could look at herself. Blue had black fur and deep blue eyes, yes she was a pup, but still she was stronger then most of them probably.

"Zeke gave me this power!?" Blue smiled she curled her tail, [color="Blue]"I look beautiful!"[/color]

Her mother smiled as her brother and sisters carried her clothes around, "We need to stick by our lil sis!" her big brother said, his brownish fur and green eyes made him the future dominate male of the pack and her older sister just nodded in agreement. Blue looked up at her mother and begged!

[COLOR="Blue"]"Can I go out please! Please! I be back before sunrise!"[/COLOR] Blue begged

Her mother let her out of her fangs and nodded, Blue quickly went out with her brother and sister following, she couldn't go any where without them her mother said. Blue howled while she ran and her brother and sister followed suit carrying her clothes on their back.


----------



## Young Master (Sep 29, 2010)

*Cloud*

In the few days that Cloud had before a Guild Expedition, Cloud has taken the time to learn how to control the plants. As of now, Cloud has managed to use them to root up and become a barrier for him, and also had learned how to meld them together to make inanimate objects, just as Asya showed him when she made a stool for her. His control over his new powers weren't perfect yet. He was constantly learning, and with no true master to teach him how to control it, he had to learn himself.

"Let's move out," Ulle says to the guild as everyone stood up. Cloud smiled and grabbed his spear. Hunter, patted Cloud on the back, "Let's do this, its our chance to redeem yourself." Cloud laughs, "No worries, this time, I will protect you guys."

* * * * * * * * * * * *

*Shadow*

A god with too much time on his hand, Shadow slowly floats above the world, looking at all the little humans. He rarely leaves his island, but today was boring so he decided to look for some humans to play with. As he flew over a town, he noticed a large band of humans, and decided to follow them.


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2010)

*Blue*

She ran though the forest as fast as she could and then in the middle of it she transformed back into her human form,"That was....So exciting!" Blue said, as she looked at herself, her brown body glistening in the moonlight. Her brother nudged her sides and her sister did so too. She was naked as the day she was born and she blushed but laughed, she enjoyed the rush of the feeling of being a wolf!

The way the wind blew in her fur, the way her senses were heighten, everything just seemed exciting! She put back on her clothes and re did her hair, her sister and brother stayed by her side. She sniffed the air and stiffened and then her brothers and sisters did too, something was wrong...but what she couldn't tell!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 1, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

Halibel walked outside of the forest and started to slowly walk into the water. She didn't really know what she had to do for her mission, but she knew she had to find this person. She noted that the water just passed threw the openings on her sword, she smiled at the thought because she thought it useful. She closed her eyes now, wondering what she should do about the mission given to her by the godess of the sea.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 1, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey sat in a small forest clearing, a fore crackling before him. It was three days later and he was wondering where to go next. He'd been heading south, and was probably going to go to Aoi's city. If Assassins were tools of war, then she'd probably be the best choice.

But for now, he would enjoy the nice, quiet night.


----------



## Kei (Oct 1, 2010)

*Blue*

She sniffed the air, a sweet aroma hit her nose, she almost mistaken the scent for flowers.. She let her siblings go back home but at first they were pretty reluctant to let her go on her own but they did any way. Blue followed the scent to a near-by camp fire, it was a man sitting by his lonesome. She approached him with caution, because the sweet smile was coming from him...

"Are you lost traveler? The woods are dangerous for humans at this time of night.." Blue insisted, mostly because the hunters came out at night prying on anything that was weak..."You should go back to where ever you came from...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 1, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She didn't know what to do, the night was coming and she was cold. She eventually turned back and headed into the forest. She saw some sort of fire as she approached, and when she did she noticed a woman and a man in the forest, they appeared to be a bit younger than herself. Again she didn't know what to do, so she just sat on the forest ground as she watched the two, blushing a little.


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

Then another human came, this time a female, was she his? Was she his mate? Blue wondered, it was rare for any couple too come out at night. Unless it was a forbidden romance, she saw that often. She turned her nose to that, if a real male wanted a woman, he should be like a wolf. Assert his domance, show that he is a great provider, and among other things.Blue  turned to the girl who was standing in the dark.

And again she repeated "Its dangerous here at night, please leave before danger befalls you both.." She told them


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]* 

Kinzey was surprized to see someone standing at the edge of the clearing. He smiled good-naturedly at her, hoping to keep things civil. "Thank you for the warning, but I think I can take care of myself". He didn't mean it condescendingly; he literally only thought he could defend himself. So far in his adventures (at least the ones he could remember), he hadn't fought anyone, so he didn't know if he had any training. However, he did have a pair of daggers in sheaths on each of his hips, intricately carved with archaic runes, and each set with a stone, one with a Jet and one with a diamond. Because of these, he assumed he could use them.

"Care to join me?" he asked, gesturing at the fire. "It's quite cold out tonight".


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

She shook her head and leaned her back against the tree,"I don't see humans out here much and if I do, they usually wind up dead if I don't guide them." Blue explained, she never really have a good nature when it comes to men , she didn't want to see a dead human body laying out in the forest tonight. She heard rustling in the woods when she looked back it was her big brother, laying low in the night, he was watching over her.

"Where are you going, so late? Are you a warrior? A thief?"she asked, she was interested in men a bit, but only strong ones


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

"Creepy" Kinzey shivered at her non-chalant statement. "Am I to assume you live out here then?" he asked.

"Where am I going?" he chuckled warmly. "To sleep, hopefully. No, I'm not sure. I lost my memory, and am on a quest to get it back. I'll be heading to Aoi's city next to try to get a hint from her".


----------



## Olivia (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She didn't move, she just watched, she didn't know what was happening but ignored the woman's warning. She continued to sit on the ground, watching them, again, wondering what she should do, or even if she should be here.

She looked up to the sky, she saw the smoke rising from the fire and yawned. She said outloud quietly "If this place is really that dangerous then why are you here... and why keep warning us about it?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

"I do, this is my home, I lived here all my life, I am not no regular human..."" she said to the woman,If you choose to sleep...then.." Blue looked up at the night sky, what would 'he' want her to do at this moment? She haven't ran into a human for years since 'him' and his family, her last master was such a kind little boy. She smirked, she already knew what he would want her to do, "I'll watch over you as you sleep...I prefer not to see a human body out in the morning."

She made her way to the fire and sat down,"Aoi city is still far off from here..I am suppose to make a trip there myself after I met with Zeke."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

"Well I'm glad to have the company" he replied, smiling.

"So what do you mean, you're not a regular human?" Then he cocked his head, puzzled, and added "And also, earlier you said 'please leave before danger befalls you both'. Both? I'm the only one here".


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

She snapped and growled at the man, giving him a good look of her long canines but then she moved away and then pointed at the girl who was laying in the dark."I smelled her from a mile away..." she told him,"And don't think of me as company, I won't be here for long...As soon as the sun rises I'm out of here.."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey's instincts instantly took over. He turned invisible using Alexandra's gift and moved silently across the clearing, ignoring the drain to his stamina. He went behind the trees that the woman had pointed to and looked about. He quickly found her, lying on the ground.

Making as little noise as possible, he took out one of his daggers and put it against her throat, turning visible. "Why are you spying on us?" he whispered harshly. Then, in a lighthearted tone he called back "Really? That's a shame. I could've used the company".


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

This reminds me why i don't deal with humans.." Blue told herself,"No one can replace my old master.." Blue got up and her older brother came to greet her once she was out of the way of the fire light, he nuzzled her in a loving manner, she was always close to her older brother, he was the one who found her when she was younger. He looked back at the fire and then back at her,"If they die it is none of my concern, he seem highly capable of protecting the girl and himself."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She noticed that he had disappeared, she didn't know where he went, but suddenly she noticed a dagger near her throat and his comment. She quietly said "Who said I was spying? I was bored and I didn't really want to sleep in the water, and then I walked into this forest and found you two. I heard that you would want some company so..." She blushed a little as she looked down, she quickly said "Seeing how you could use the company I wouldn't mind staying around here with you." She awaited for his answer.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

Narrowing his eyes, he said slowly, sheathing his dagger, "Well...If what you say is true...yes, I suppose I could use the-"

Just then, he glanced up, and saw the a wolf lunging at ((technically nuzzling, but yeah...)) the girl. Just then, he heard his own voice:

_Balance, in all things, especially deed. One good turn deserves an equal one. Do onto others as they've done onto you, both good and bad. This is my belief_.

He stood up and dashed across the clearing, putting himself between her and the wolf, his blades drawn. "We don't want any trouble" he said in a calm, steady voice. "Just leave now, and we won't have to fight". Then, he turned his head back slightly and whispered "Run. I'll stall it if need be".


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Blue*

Her brother snarled at the man baring his long and sharp fangs at him, Blue knew what he was thinking and it didn't take much time for her to stopped it from happening. She got up and then got in the middle of them, "Brother! It is okay, he just a human, he doesn't know any better." she said she went back to him and nuzzled her face and his fur, he didn't take his eyes off of the man, his muzzle still pulled back ready to fight.

Blue smiled and turn to the man, "...This is my brother..It was very brave and foolish of you to stand up to him." she said,"But still brave none the less."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

"Broth...errr?" he said slowly, as if trying to confirm this statement. He lowered his weapons a bit, but didn't sheath them. He glanced at her, and then at the wolf, and back at her, and back at the wolf. "How...?" He shook his head, and then said "Okay, someones going to have ro explain this to me".


----------



## Kei (Oct 2, 2010)

*Taiyou*

"He found me when i was young and we became like brother and sister." Blue said,"I was raised by wolves and know no other life except the way of the wolves."  She said, she stood up and took out her hands,"My name is Blue...Just Blue."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey nodded a bit, chewing the inside of his lip. This was definitely an odd situation. "Well, it's nice to meet you, Blue. And your...brother...too. Tell me, it must be hard living amongst those who aren't of your kind. How did you get your brothers pack to accept you?"

On an impulse, he turned towards the trees and called "If you aren't here to kill us, you might as well join us at the fire".


----------



## Olivia (Oct 2, 2010)

*[Halibel]*

She approached them, without really joining the conversation. She looked down to the ground as she slowly said "I don't mind if she joins or not... but I have to ask, why are you here, what do you want? I may help you if it may help me in the future... but I am not sure yet..." She looked back to the sky, wondering what would happen next.


----------



## Kei (Oct 3, 2010)

*Blue*

"I don't know either, I was only but a pup then, my mother must have took pity on me and accepted me as part of the pack." She told them,"...And I rather not, fire...it isn't my friend..." She said she looked down at her brother who looked up at her and gave her a lick on the cheek. He knew her history, she lost her first and last master and his family in a fire, so Blue stayed away from fire. Blue turned to them,"Who said I won't kill you? If you do anything to upset the balance in the forest and the animals that live here, I rip you apart myself...And the reason why I am here is because, I never seen humans so far out here before, its rare and dangerous.."


----------

